# Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2009)

*Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Das Herr Schäuble als Innenminister nicht gerade sehr ruhmreich sein Amt bestritten und stetig mit inhaltlicher Unwissenheit in essentiellen Sachfragen geglänzt hat ist unter der jungen, informierten Generation unumstritten. 

Kann also solch ein ehemaliger Innenminister, der nach einem "einmaligen" Treffen mit einem Waffenlobbyisten sich nicht mehr erinnern kann wie 100.000 DM Bestechungsgeld in seiner Schublade gekommen sind, wirklich seriös das Ressort des Finanzministers übernehmen, wo er die Verantwortung über die Finanzen von 82 millionen Deutschen trägt? 

Grund für diese Frage ist folgendes Youtubevideo, welches eine hochinteressante Frage eines niederländischen Journalisten zeigt. Interessanter Weise werden solche brisante Themen in den öffentlichkeitswirksamen Medien ausgespart.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XaWE8K2nRVs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XaWE8K2nRVs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

MfG


----------



## Lexx (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

jetzt lassts doch endlich diesen armen trottel in ruhe..

das ständige rumhacken auf dem ist schon ziemlich fad und abgedroschen..

ausserdem denke ich, wenn dich das wirklich tangiert, solltest du dich
politisch engagieren.. oder das in dafür vorgesehenen foren abdiskutieren..


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Was hat das mit rumhacken zu tun? Ich erhebe als Wähler schon den Anspruch kompetentes Personal in den Führungspositionen zu wissen. Wenn es nach mir ginge, müsste man Politiker direkt wählen können aber das setzt ja leider voraus, dass sich der geneigte Wähler mit Inhalten und Themen auseinandersetzt.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Freuen wir uns, der Rubel rollt endlich mal wieder!


----------



## Woohoo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Wenn Schäuble so rigoros gegen die Verschuldung vorgeht wie gegen unsere Privatsphäre könnte das was werden.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

wat?? der Horst wird Finazminister???? omg, das kann ja was geben!


----------



## Low (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## Invidia (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> wat?? der Horst wird Finazminister???? omg, das kann ja was geben!




Falsch er wird nicht Finanzminister, er IST Finanzminister


----------



## Gebieter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich finds soooo lächerlich was da wieder abgeht... Gestern kams auch wieder in Frontal 21... Warum zum Teufel setzen die Guttenberg als Finanzminister ab? Und lassen ihn Verteidigungsminister werden? HALLO??? Genauso wurde irgendjemand Minister in einem Ministerium, das er vorher eigentlich abschaffen wollte  . Es is unglaublich! Und was Merkel zum Teil für Antworten auf peinliche Fragen von Reportern gibt... Da krieg ich echt den Eindruck wir gehn vor die Hunde. Ich finde es müssten mal wieder junge Leute in die Politik, mit Ideen, Innovationen und vor allem müsste mal ne ordentliche Mehrheit da sein. Unsere jetzige Regierung kann auch nicht groß was verändern, weil die Opposition ja wieder aus Prinzip dagegen ist... Aber wer will den schon Politiker werden heute.


----------



## Genghis99 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Schon der TITEL ALLEIN STÖSST MIR AUF.

Es gehört sich nicht, einen Studierten Juristen und Politiker , der seit vielen Jahren seinen Job ausübt als INKOMPETENT zu bezeichen. Herr Schäuble ist mit Sicherheit nicht inkompetent.

Die ANSICHTEN und EINSTELLUNGEN des W. Schäuble sind allerdings auch in meinen Augen immer wieder der Kritik würdig.

Als Inkompetent würde ich daher hier allein den Author des Artikes in Journalistischer Hinsicht bezeichnen.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Warum schäuble und nicht Guttenberg? Ganz einfach: Der Finanzminister kann momentan nur scheitern!! An dem wird kein grünes Blatt gelassen werden und dafür wollen sie ihre CSU-Obama opfern? Ach komm. Schäuble hätte es eh nicht mehr lange in der Politik ausgehalten. Der ist doch bald 70. Den kann man ruhig "opfern". Und er sieht das ja auch so. Außerdem hat er ja damals bewiesen, dass er mit Geld umzugehen weiß  Und das er ein harter Hund ist, der auch gern mal krasse Sachen sagt, ist ja auch ncihts neues. Das ist im Prinzip gut für den Job. Dreist ist diese Besetzung natürlich trotzdem. Da hätten Sie auch Roland Koch nehmen können. Der ist ja auch geradezu dazu prädistiniert Finanz- oder Außenminister zu werden ^^

<blackhumor="1">
Aber was jammern wir eigentlich? Deutschland geht jetzt eh unter: Eine Frau als Kanzlerin, ein schwuler Außenminister... das kann nur schiefgehen 
<blackhumor="0">


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ein schwuler Außenminister ist nicht schlimm aber ein schlecht Englisch sprechender schon. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Frag mal die islamische Welt bzw. den Süden der USA  Mich persönlich stört das auch nicht. Einer meiner besten Freunde ist schwul.

Ach ja, das mit dem ist schon ein kracher. Aber wozu gibts denn Nachhilfe?


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Viel schlimmer als schwul und englisch ist doch vorallem Rückgratlos. Westerwelle hat sich erst selbst geoutet, nachdem es Beust und Wowereit gemacht haben und beide eher profitiert haben.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Politiker eben... Nachher ist der gar nicht schwul sondern hat das nur gesagt, um Stimmen zu fangen ^^


----------



## n0stradamus (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Fachlich gesehen kann man durchaus die Einsetzung von Schäuble als Finanzminister hinterfragen, taktisch hat das aber einen Vorteil:

Dies ist Schäubles (wahrscheinlich) letzte Kandidatur und da der Staat aufgrund der Krise Schulden gemacht hat und wahrscheinlich noch weitere machen wird, muss der Finanzminister noch einige unangenehme Wahrheiten aufdecken. Insofern ist Guttenbergs Ruf gewahrt, während Schäuble sich nach seiner Amtszeit zurückzieht.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich finde das Witzig.
Politiker müßen sich eben heute nicht mehr rechtfertigen und keine Konsekfenzen befürchten.Dank den Wählern die die Politiker trotzdem immer wieder wählen.


----------



## Woohoo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Guttenberg wurde zu beliebt und somit der Kanzlerin gefährlich.
Schäuble wird mit dem Finanzministerium seine letzte Aufgabe bekommen bevor er in Rente geht oder sich aus der Politik verabschiedet. 
Da kann man auch eine eher unbeliebte Position übernehmen.
Ganz fröhlich ist er auch nicht mit dieser Aufgabe.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Wenn man die jüngere Geschichte deutscher Finanzminister sieht, dann wird man erkennen, dass nach dem Amt nicht mehr viel zu sehen war vom jeweiligen Amtsinhaber. Bei Schäuble wird das nicht anders sein. Insofern werden wir jetzt noch vier Jahre mit ihm leben müssen. Nun gut.

Dass Deutschland massiv überschuldet ist, ist nicht seine Schuld. Auch nicht die neuen "Geschenke" von Schwarz-Gelb sind sein "Verdienst". Er wird nur die Folgen zu verantworten haben als zuständiger Minister. Das hätte aber auch jeder andere dann machen müssen, egal wen sie auf den Posten gesetzt hätten. 

Was im Eingangspost als "öffentlichkeitswirksame Medien" verstanden wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Phoenix ist der größte Politikfernsehkanal hier in Deutschland. Größer geht nicht. Es liegt wohl mehr daran, dass die "Leute" (dehnbarer Begriff) keinen Bock haben sich mit dem Thema zu befassen.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn man die jüngere Geschichte deutscher Finanzminister sieht, dann wird man erkennen, dass nach dem Amt nicht mehr viel zu sehen war vom jeweiligen Amtsinhaber. Bei Schäuble wird das nicht anders sein. Insofern werden wir jetzt noch vier Jahre mit ihm leben müssen. Nun gut.
> 
> Dass Deutschland massiv überschuldet ist, ist nicht seine Schuld. Auch nicht die neuen "Geschenke" von Schwarz-Gelb sind sein "Verdienst". Er wird nur die Folgen zu verantworten haben als zuständiger Minister. Das hätte aber auch jeder andere dann machen müssen, egal wen sie auf den Posten gesetzt hätten.
> 
> Was im Eingangspost als "öffentlichkeitswirksame Medien" verstanden wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Phoenix ist der größte Politikfernsehkanal hier in Deutschland. Größer geht nicht. Es liegt wohl mehr daran, dass die "Leute" (dehnbarer Begriff) keinen Bock haben sich mit dem Thema zu befassen.


Was ist denn die Aufgabe des Finanzminister!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Aufgabe des Finanzminister!?


 
Das Haushaltsloch gut verkaufen zu können. 

Schäuble ist nun mal der Finanzexperte in den Reihen der Union (man hat seine Fähigkeiten ja während der Spendenaffaire gesehen ). Den Posten sollte er schon 2005 haben, doch die SPD übernahm den Posten und so musste er sich mit dem Innenministerium zufriedengeben.

Jetzt ist er am Ziel und darf sich versuchen. Ob und wie er die Schuldenlast tatsächlich abbauen kann, darf abgewartet werden, aber angesichts der großen Verpsrechen, die die FDP vor den Wahlen gemacht haben und auf das die CDU eingegangen ist, wird es sehr schwierig werden.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Haushaltsloch gut verkaufen zu können.
> 
> Schäuble ist nun mal der experte in den Reihen der Union (man hat seine Fähigkeiten ja während der Spendenaffaire gesehen ). Den Posten sollte er schon 2005 haben, doch die SPD übernahm den Posten und so musste er sich mit dem Innenministerium zufriedengeben.
> 
> Jetzt ist er am Ziel und darf sich versuchen. Ob und wie er die Schuldenlast tatsächlich abbauen kann, darf abgewartet werden, aber angesichts der großen Verpsrechen, die die FDP vor den Wahlen gemacht haben und auf das die CDU eingegangen ist, wird es sehr schwierig werden.


 Die Schuldenlast abbauen das wird keiner schaffen, nicht mal Superman.


----------



## Genghis99 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich finde das Witzig.
> Politiker müßen sich eben heute nicht mehr rechtfertigen und keine Konsekfenzen befürchten.Dank den Wählern die die Politiker trotzdem immer wieder wählen.



Konsequenzen.

Nachtrag : Es werden immer weniger Wähler. Siehe Wahlbeteiligung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Diese antwort von Merkel hat den Journalisten, richtiger weise, nicht zufrieden gestellt. doch die blockt nur ab.
ich meine, mit solchen kommentaren schießt man sich doch nur Eigentore.
und das gleich zu beginn

ich hoffe inständig, das deutsche volk merkt nun endlich, das die zeiten der CDU/CSU abgelaufen sind und dass sie 2013 eine deutlich schönere regierung wählen.


----------



## Gebieter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Diese antwort von Merkel hat den Journalisten, richtiger weise, nicht zufrieden gestellt. doch die blockt nur ab.
> ich meine, mit solchen kommentaren schießt man sich doch nur Eigentore.
> und das gleich zu beginn
> 
> ich hoffe inständig, das deutsche volk merkt nun endlich, das die zeiten der CDU/CSU abgelaufen sind und dass sie 2013 eine deutlich schönere regierung wählen.



Und was soll für ne Regierung sein?? Rot/Rot/Grün??  

Wirkliche Alternativen dazu gibts nicht, dazu bräuchte man komplett neue Parteien.


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Glan schrieb:


> zu dem videoauschnitt zetiere ich nur mal kurz Nelson(Simpsons):HA-HA!



Aber kein Schadenfrohes, sondern ein leicht verbittert ironisches Haha.

Nelson sagt das auch immer dazu.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dass Deutschland massiv überschuldet ist, ist nicht seine Schuld. Auch nicht die neuen "Geschenke" von Schwarz-Gelb sind sein "Verdienst". Er wird nur die Folgen zu verantworten haben als zuständiger Minister. Das hätte aber auch jeder andere dann machen müssen, egal wen sie auf den Posten gesetzt hätten.


 Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen in dem Stand, dass Herr Schäuble noch unbequem für Frau Merkel wird, da genau in dem Punkt es letztendlich liegt, wieviel Gelder aus dem Etat freigemacht werden.



> Was im Eingangspost als "öffentlichkeitswirksame Medien" verstanden wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Phoenix ist der größte Politikfernsehkanal hier in Deutschland. Größer geht nicht. Es liegt wohl mehr daran, dass die "Leute" (dehnbarer Begriff) keinen Bock haben sich mit dem Thema zu befassen.


 Das Problem an Phönix ist einfach die geringe Einschaltquote. Dort verlieren sich eben nur die Interessierten. Die weniger oder nicht Interessierten schauen eher ARD/ZDF(ausgehend von der Gesamtzahl an ÖR Zuschauern). Und genau aus dem Grunde wäre eine dortige Ausstrahlung sinnvoll gewesen, da eben die gleiche Information öffentlichskeitswirksamer präsentiert wird. Jedoch scheint mir gibt es kein besonders großes Interesse diese Information flechendeckend an den Mann zu bringen. An der Reaktion von Frau Merkel und der Aussagen von GW hat man jedoch gemerkt das es sich dabei um ein sehr brisantes Thema handelt und ich wünschte mir einfach das sie dieses mal genauso öffentlich iniziieren wie z.B. den Tot von Michael Jackson, den ich im Vergleich weniger dramatisch finde, da er mich persönlich nicht betrofft und ich auch nicht mit seinen Konsequenzen leben muss.

*Hier mal eine wirklich lustige, satirische Aufarbeitung des Themas´s. *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5HwjMulhdI&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5HwjMulhdI&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object> 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Mhm, nachdem ich das Video schon kannte, da zufälligerweise den Link gefunden, in ich immer froher, dieses Pack nicht gewählt zu haben. 
Ich kenne einige, die die FDP gewählt haben, um Rot-Rot-Grün zu verhindern, und die viel Hoffnung in die "neue" Regierung gelegt haben.

Wenn ich mir mal anschaue, wer da was geworden ist--- Traurig.

Die FDP hat ihre Ideale geopfert, ihre Versprechen gekippt, und Ämter werden an (vllt auch nur fachlich) unfähige Politiker gegeben.

Einer hatte doch im Thread gesagt, Schäuble sei nicht inkompetent? Darauf möchte ich mit den Worten von Renate Kühnast antworten: Dieser Minister hat entweder die Demokratie nicht verstanden, oder er will sie abschaffen. In beiden Fällen ist er als Innenminister untragbar.

Ach, auch wenn ich die Künast nicht wirklich abkann, das hat sie gut gesagt.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Mhm, nachdem ich das Video schon kannte, da zufälligerweise den Link gefunden, in ich immer froher, dieses Pack nicht gewählt zu haben.
> Ich kenne einige, die die FDP gewählt haben, um Rot-Rot-Grün zu verhindern, und die viel Hoffnung in die "neue" Regierung gelegt haben.


 Die Unsitte taktisch zu wählen um bestimmte Wunschkonstellationen zu erreichen, so das das eigentliche Wahlergebnis nicht mehr dem "thematischen" Willen des Wählers entspricht, finde ich absolut anhaltbar und verachtenswert. Ich denke auch das ohne dieses taktische Verhalten, dem Wählerwillen eher entsprochen worden wäre und diese Koalition nicht zu Stande gekommen wäre.


> Wenn ich mir mal anschaue, wer da was geworden ist--- Traurig.


 Genauso ist es!


> Die FDP hat ihre Ideale geopfert, ihre Versprechen gekippt, und Ämter werden an (vllt auch nur fachlich) unfähige Politiker gegeben.


 Nur der Macht willen....


> Einer hatte doch im Thread gesagt, Schäuble sei nicht inkompetent? Darauf möchte ich mit den Worten von Renate Kühnast antworten: Dieser Minister hat entweder die Demokratie nicht verstanden, oder er will sie abschaffen. In beiden Fällen ist er als Innenminister untragbar.


 Genau das ist das Thema auf was ich mit der News hinauswollte. Kompetenz.


> Ach, auch wenn ich die Künast nicht wirklich abkann, das hat sie gut gesagt.


Ja, zutreffend eben. 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Unsitte taktisch zu wählen um bestimmte Wunschkonstellationen zu erreichen, so das das eigentliche Wahlergebnis nicht mehr dem "thematischen" Willen des Wählers entspricht, finde ich absolut anhaltbar und verachtenswert. Ich denke auch das ohne dieses taktische Verhalten, dem Wählerwillen eher entsprochen worden wäre und diese Koalition nicht zu Stande gekommen wäre.



Ja eben, aber die Angst vor den Linken war einfach zu groß. Außerdem hat die FDP die Ampel ausgeschlossen, der SPD kann keiner mehr glauben...



> Nur der Macht willen....



Aber genau diese Leute haben mit der Zweitstimme statt Union die FDP gewählt, weil die so 'harten' Wahlkampf betrieben hat. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber so durchlese, wie - auch hier im Forum - die FDP hochgelobt wird, weil sie alles verraten hat, ist mir unverständlich.



> Genau das ist das Thema auf was ich mit der News hinauswollte. Kompetenz.



Klar, hab ich aber schon irgendwo mal geschrieben: Bock zum Gärtner gemacht. Diese Koalition ist wirklcih der Abschuss. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich froh bin, dass dieser Schäuble kein Innenminister mehr ist, oder ob ich wirklich wissen will, was das FM alles verbocken kann/wird?


----------



## Amigo (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

@DaStash: Danke!  Bin froh dass wir Menschen wie dich im Forum haben! 

Meine Meinung zu Schäuble als Finanzminister:

Ich will nicht dass eine korrupte Person mit meinen Steuergeldern arbeiten darf!
Als würde ein "Ex-Pädophiler" Kindergärtner werden!
Undenkbar!? Ja, aber nicht in Deutschland! 

Wieso lassen wir uns das gefallen?
Wieso gehen wir nicht auf die Straße?

Es ist zum 

Reboot ur Brain!


----------



## frEnzy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich verstehe diese "Angst" vor den Linken eh nicht  Was könnten die schlechter machen als CDU/FDP? Die viel zu liberale Politik hat unser Land ganz schön nah an den Abgrund gebracht und was passiert? Diejenigen, die das prädigen, was uns die Krise gebracht hat, werden prompt in die Regierung gewählt 

Ich glaube, dieses Verhalten hat Prinzip. Wir wählen die, die uns die Kriese gebracht haben damit sie uns wieder aus der Krise befreien und wir machen denjenigen zum Finanzminister, der in einen der größten Schmier- und Schwarzgeldskandale der deutschen Nachkriegspolitik eine der zentralen Rollen gespielt hat. Bravo


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese "Angst" vor den Linken eh nicht  Was könnten die schlechter machen als CDU/FDP? Die viel zu liberale Politik hat unser Land ganz schön nah an den Abgrund gebracht und was passiert? Diejenigen, die das prädigen, was uns die Krise gebracht hat, werden prompt in die Regierung gewählt
> 
> Ich glaube, dieses Verhalten hat Prinzip. Wir wählen die, die uns die Kriese gebracht haben damit sie uns wieder aus der Krise befreien und wir machen denjenigen zum Finanzminister, der in einen der größten Schmier- und Schwarzgeldskandale der deutschen Nachkriegspolitik eine der zentralen Rollen gespielt hat. Bravo


 Die Deutschen lassen sich halt gerne das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen.Und was woll auch ein Problem ist das Junge Leute nicht zur Wahl gehen,so das Renter  immer wieder Wahlen entscheiden.


----------



## Gebieter (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese "Angst" vor den Linken eh nicht  Was könnten die schlechter machen als CDU/FDP? Die viel zu liberale Politik hat unser Land ganz schön nah an den Abgrund gebracht und was passiert? Diejenigen, die das prädigen, was uns die Krise gebracht hat, werden prompt in die Regierung gewählt
> 
> Ich glaube, dieses Verhalten hat Prinzip. Wir wählen die, die uns die Kriese gebracht haben damit sie uns wieder aus der Krise befreien und wir machen denjenigen zum Finanzminister, der in einen der größten Schmier- und Schwarzgeldskandale der deutschen Nachkriegspolitik eine der zentralen Rollen gespielt hat. Bravo



Was da passieren soll??????? Willst du wieder ne DDR haben??? Willst du Kommunismus in Deutschland haben??? Wenn die an die Macht kommen würde dann könnte man Deutschland gleich aufgeben - Kommunismus ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft nicht machbar. Und das ist genau das was die Linke will. 

Wenn die Linke irgendwann mal an die Macht kommt, dann wander ich sofort aus Deutschland aus. 

Soso und dass die Liberalen uns in die Krise geführt haben ist mir auch neu... Wir hatte zur Zeit der Krise ne große Koalition. Und die wurde eben nicht wiedergewählt, wie man gut sehen kann.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Was da passieren soll??????? Willst du wieder ne DDR haben??? Willst du Kommunismus in Deutschland haben??? Wenn die an die Macht kommen würde dann könnte man Deutschland gleich aufgeben - Kommunismus ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft nicht machbar. Und das ist genau das was die Linke will.
> 
> Wenn die Linke irgendwann mal an die Macht kommt, dann wander ich sofort aus Deutschland aus.
> 
> Soso und dass die Liberalen uns in die Krise geführt haben ist mir auch neu... Wir hatte zur Zeit der Krise ne große Koalition. Und die wurde eben nicht wiedergewählt, wie man gut sehen kann.


 Wo willst denn hin?Ich befürchte das es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist wann die Linke an die Macht kommt.


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Frau Künast - hat nicht von Schäubles Kompetenz gesprochen. Sondern EBEN GERADE seine Ansichten bzw. Einstellung zur Demokratie kritisiert.

Das ist auch genau der Punkt - der UNTERSCHIED zwischen einem Thread mit polemisierenden Posts - oder einer Diskussion um politische Einstellungen.

Ich bin mit meiner Einstellung ebenso Lichtjahre von Herrn Schäuble entfernt wie Andere hier - aber ich bin überzeugter Demokrat und Humanist - daher gehen mir einfach diffamierende Äusserungen gegen den Strich.
Dabei ist es mir Egal, ob sie von Herrn Schäuble ausgehen - oder ihn betreffen.

Politische Diskussionen sollten bei klarem Verstand und Beachtung der Umgangsregeln geführt werden - sonst geht's in Deutschland bald wieder zu wie in der Weimarer Republik. Und ein paar braune SA-Schergen werden anfangen, Meinungsgegner krankenhausreif zu schlagen.

Und Herr Schäuble ist sicher nicht inkompetent der Frau Merkel die Kontoauszüge zu sortieren. ROTFL.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Was da passieren soll??????? Willst du wieder ne DDR haben??? Willst du Kommunismus in Deutschland haben??? Wenn die an die Macht kommen würde dann könnte man Deutschland gleich aufgeben - Kommunismus ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft nicht machbar. Und das ist genau das was die Linke will.
> 
> Wenn die Linke irgendwann mal an die Macht kommt, dann wander ich sofort aus Deutschland aus.
> 
> Soso und dass die Liberalen uns in die Krise geführt haben ist mir auch neu... Wir hatte zur Zeit der Krise ne große Koalition. Und die wurde eben nicht wiedergewählt, wie man gut sehen kann.




Deine Tastatur ist kaputt.

Die DDR wird wieder kommen wenn die Linke an der Macht ist? Vielleicht würde das sogar passieren. Wenn die Linke auf 90 % kommt, die Hardliner an die Macht kommen und sich keiner dagegen wehrt. Viele wenns.

Und nein es waren nicht die Liberalen die für die Wirtschaftskrise verantwortlich waren. Aber die liberalen Ideen die zum Beispiel Schröder damals umgesetzt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Aber es sind liberale Gedanken, die die Wirtschaftskrise erst möglich gemacht hat und die FDP denkt ja immer noch, dass sich der Markt selbst regulieren kann.


----------



## DarthTK (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich kann da nur sagen: Geht in die Politik, kommt so weit und dann seht ihr, was ich tatsächlich machen könnt/wollt/dürft... Von unten betrachtet sieht manches so einfach aus. Ich würde diesen Job nicht machen wollen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Soll das jetzt ein Argument dafür sein, das man resignierend und unkritisch mit dem Thema umgehen soll? 

MfG


----------



## Maniac1960 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Schon der TITEL ALLEIN STÖSST MIR AUF.
> 
> Es gehört sich nicht, einen Studierten Juristen und Politiker , der seit vielen Jahren seinen Job ausübt als INKOMPETENT zu bezeichen. Herr Schäuble ist mit Sicherheit nicht inkompetent.
> 
> ...


 
Du verwechselst bestimmt inkopetenz mit inkontinenz.
dieser und eine ganze Reihe anderer Politiker, haben nur eine einzige Kopetenz, nähmlich vom Volke immer nur sein Bestes zu wollen unser Geld.
natürlich gepaart mit noch ein Paar Annehmlichkeiten, wie z.B.:
Würmer in deinen PC, Kameras und Microfone dort wo der Bürger seine Geheimnisse hütet(vorallem sind wie ja 82Millionen potenzielle Terroristen, die mann unter Kontrolle wissen will)
u.s.w

Ihr solltet solchen Politikern, nicht mehr Glauwürdigkeit und Kompetenz andichten, wie sie tatsächlich haben, nähmlich KEINE!!!
Einer hats mir besonders angetan, der Guido, der schwule (nix gegen schwule und leseben, dies geht hier nur gegen den Guido) nicht einmal drittklläßler english sich eigen nennen darf, ist wie nicht anders zu erwarten Außenminister der BRD.
Ich weiß ja nicht was die damit bezwecken, aber die Lacher der restlichen anderen Staaten sind mit Sicherheit auf unsere Seite.


mfg


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Schon der TITEL ALLEIN STÖSST MIR AUF.
> 
> Es gehört sich nicht, einen Studierten Juristen und Politiker , der seit vielen Jahren seinen Job ausübt als INKOMPETENT zu bezeichen. Herr Schäuble ist mit Sicherheit nicht inkompetent.
> 
> ...


Soll das ironisch sein ?!


Jurist UND Politiker ist doch = doppelt inkompetent ! 

Dazu ist der Spenden-Wofgang nicht nur für sein schlechtes Erinnerungsvermögen in Bezug auf Schwarzgeld bekannt, sondern auch für seinen als Innenminister herzhaft ausgelebten Verfolgungswahn seit dem Anschlag auf ihn. 


Aber hast insofern Recht, als dass die Überschrift hätte seriöser geraten können, zumal Schäuble und vor allem das Merkel und sein (Grusel-)Kabinett im Video schon genug gebasht werden, was man an den Lachern der versammelten Manschaft (inklusive dem Bayern-Horst und dem Außen-Guido zu Merkels rechten ) erkennen kann.


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Schon der TITEL ALLEIN STÖSST MIR AUF.
> 
> Es gehört sich nicht, einen Studierten Juristen und Politiker , der seit vielen Jahren seinen Job ausübt als INKOMPETENT zu bezeichen. Herr Schäuble ist mit Sicherheit nicht inkompetent.
> 
> ...


Herr Schäuble ist in allen essentiellen Aufgaben seines ehemaligen Amtes gescheitert. So gut wie alles ist verfassungswiedrig, wurde von daher abgewiesen, im Nachhinein entschärft oder steht noch zur Prüfung. Welche Aufgaben hat er denn deiner Meinung nach kompetent ausgeführt?
Außerdem hat es nichts mit unsachlicher Argumentation oder unzureichender Recherche zu tun sondern lediglich damit das per Definitiion diese Begrifflichkeit die am meisten Zutreffende in dem gebrachten Kontext ist. Naja und man darf ja auch nicht vergessen das eine Schlagzeile auch ein Stück weit provozieren kann um zur Diskussion anzuregen. Von daher kann ich deine Kritik an meiner Festellung basierend auf belegbaren Fakten, nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aber hast insofern Recht, als dass die Überschrift hätte seriöser geraten können, zumal Schäuble und vor allem das Merkel und sein (Grusel-)Kabinett im Video schon genug gebasht werden, was man an den Lachern der versammelten Manschaft (inklusive dem Bayern-Horst und dem Außen-Guido zu Merkels rechten ) erkennen kann.


Wieso? Schliesslich läßt die Überschrift doch die Beantwortung dieser Frage offen, lädt quasi zur Diskussion ein und geht somit auch unvoreingenommen in den eigentlichen Newstext über. Somit hat sie nach allen Regeln der Kunst ihr Ziel erreicht, nämlich Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren. 

Wichtig ist sowieso nicht in erster Linie die Headline sondern das Thema. Wenn beides anregt sich mit dem beschriebenen Thema auseinanderzusetzen, umso besser. 

MfG


----------



## Maniac1960 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Noch etwas zur Inkopetenz.
wenn deine Frau 1000€ in der Schublade hat, die sie voher als Hostess von einem Gast bekommen hat, aber zu Mann sagt das sie IHn nur einmal getroffen hat, und dann noch behauptet, das sie vergessen hat, das in der Schublade 1000€ befindet, welcher mann würde der Frau glauben das sie treu wäre?
eigentlich ist dies eine doch recht dumme Frage, findet Ihr das nicht?
Kompetenz sieht in meinen Augen ganz anders aus.

Wichtig wäre da die Frage, kann man einen Mann der Lügt und sich kurumpieren läßt, einen solchen Posten mit soviel Geld alleine lassen?
ich sage hier ganz DEUTLICH NNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Maniac1960 schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre da die Frage, kann man einen Mann der Lügt und sich kurumpieren läßt, einen solchen Posten mit soviel Geld alleine lassen?
> ich sage hier ganz DEUTLICH NNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mfg


 Das war ja der Kern der mit der Frage suggeriert wurde/werden sollte. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso? Schliesslich läßt die Überschrift doch die Beantwortung dieser Frage offen, lädt quasi zur Diskussion ein und geht somit auch unvoreingenommen in den eigentlichen Newstext über. Somit hat sie nach allen Regeln der Kunst ihr Ziel erreicht, nämlich Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren.


Aha, Bild-Headlines mit Fragezeichen hinten dran wären also ...... ? 



"Ufo Sekte will Hitler klonen!!" -> "Will Ufo-Sekte Hitler klonen?"


Ja, eindeutig besser, ich fühle mich DURCHAUS dazu angeregt mich darüber aufzuregen. 

(Womit ich deine Headline jetzt in keinster Weise mit diesem hetzenden Schundblatt gleichsetze)


----------



## hzdriver (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich glaub die meisten wissen nicht das Sie hier , im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt , sicher und frei leben können . Dazu mit vollem Bauch und nem Bett nebst warmer Decke. Alles gestellt von diesem schei.. Staat , falls Sie nicht selbst arbeiten können bzw. Mutti und Vati das bezahlen.
Sitzen mit ner Cola und Chips an Ihrem PC und labern über Fähigkeiten die Ihnen selbst vorendhalten sind.
Aber auch das ist dieser Staat , wo jeder sich über jeden und alles auslassen darf . Selbst bis unter die Gürtellinie . Man das Beste schlecht reden kann und das Mieseste mit allem entschuldigen. Staatsdiener sind die Schlechtesten schlecht hin , Mörder haben sozialen Hintergrund und Terrorsiten sind ,in Ihrer Wahrheit, Freiheitskämpfer.

Ich sag Euch was , geniest diese unbeschwerde Freiheit ! mfg der hzdriver


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur sagen: Geht in die Politik, kommt so weit und dann seht ihr, was ich tatsächlich machen könnt/wollt/dürft... Von unten betrachtet sieht manches so einfach aus. Ich würde diesen Job nicht machen wollen.




Wier wäre es damit. "Wir" gehen in die Politik und du verzichtest im Gegenzug auch darüber über Sachen zu meckern die du selber nie gemacht hast.



hzdriver schrieb:


> Ich glaub die meisten wissen nicht das Sie hier , im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt , sicher und frei leben können . Dazu mit vollem Bauch und nem Bett nebst warmer Decke. Alles gestellt von diesem schei.. Staat , falls Sie nicht selbst arbeiten können bzw. Mutti und Vati das bezahlen.
> Sitzen mit ner Cola und Chips an Ihrem PC und labern über Fähigkeiten die Ihnen selbst vorendhalten sind.
> Aber auch das ist dieser Staat , wo jeder sich über jeden und alles auslassen darf . Selbst bis unter die Gürtellinie . Man das Beste schlecht reden kann und das Mieseste mit allem entschuldigen. Staatsdiener sind die Schlechtesten schlecht hin , Mörder haben sozialen Hintergrund und Terrorsiten sind ,in Ihrer Wahrheit, Freiheitskämpfer.
> 
> Ich sag Euch was , geniest diese unbeschwerde Freiheit ! mfg der hzdriver



Oh doch ich weiß. Und ich vermute die meisten wissen das auch.

Und genau deswegen mag ich auch jemanden nicht der meine Freiheit massiv einschränken will.


----------



## spyro1701 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Die Antwort der guten Frau Merkel wahr unzureichend wahr ihr sehr unangenehm es geht ja nur um unser Vermögen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Ich glaub die meisten wissen nicht das Sie hier , im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt , sicher und frei leben können .



Denkst du ernsthaft, wir wären gegen die Gesetze des Schäuble als Innenminister, der sich in seiner  Amtszeit an der Grenze der Legalität, bzw. in der Illegalität bewegte (angelehnt an eine FDP-Aussage), wenn wir nicht wüssten, welche Freiheit wir genießen dürfen?

Warum sollten wir nicht stänkern, schimpfen, was anderes wählen, Briefe schreiben etc, wenn uns dieses wichtige Grundrecht genommen werden soll? Hach ja, andere leben ja dann immer noch unfreier? Is das der Maßstab? 



> [...]
> Sitzen mit ner Cola und Chips an Ihrem PC und labern über Fähigkeiten die Ihnen selbst vorendhalten sind.


Ich mag keine Cola, zu viele Chips bekommen mir nicht, na und? Welche Fähigkeiten meinst du? Die von Schäuble, dass wenn seine Gesetze "zufälligerweise" mit dem GG mehr oder minder kollidieren, er das GG ändern will, anstelle mal seine gesetzgeberischen Kompetenzen überprüft? Du meinst Kompetenzen, Wähler möglichst überzeugend anzulügen und Sündenböcke suchen, anstelle von Lösungen, bei Problemen, die eigentlich jeder persönlich lösen muss?



> Aber auch das ist dieser Staat , wo jeder sich über jeden und alles auslassen darf . Selbst bis unter die Gürtellinie . Man das Beste schlecht reden kann und das Mieseste mit allem entschuldigen. Staatsdiener sind die Schlechtesten schlecht hin , Mörder haben sozialen Hintergrund und Terrorsiten sind ,in Ihrer Wahrheit, Freiheitskämpfer.


Diese verschrobene Sichtweise musst du mir mal erklären. Wer verherrlicht hier Mörder und Selbstmörder?



> Ich sag Euch was , geniest diese unbeschwerde Freiheit ! mfg der hzdriver


1. Die ist nicht mehr uneschwert, schau dir mal die aktuellen Gesetze an, die Vorstöße von der sehr inkompetenten (Euphemismus) Von der Leyen und der Unterstützung des Guttenbergs. Wieso der Gelkopf Kompetenz austrahlt, wenn er in einem leyenhaften Gebiet das Gegenteil beweist und dann Minister wird, nicht aber in seinem Kernressort? 

2. Soll ich still rumsitzen und mir alles gefallen lassen, NOCH hab ich Freiheit und kann hier schreiben? Freiheit ist zu wichtig, als dass man sie kampflos abschaffen kann.

Was anderes: Von wegen Selbstregulierung des Marktes, aka liberal, schlägt fehl, also liberal abstrafen: Wenn Verluste verstaatlicht werden, Gewinne privat bleiben, das ist keine Selbstregulierung, das ist Mist.

Zur FDP: Knallhart etwas versprechen, oft wiederholen, starken Wahlkampf und dann bis auf teils unrealistische Steuersenkungen durch Kürzungen am falschen Ende des Sozialstaates ist nicht liberal, das ist dumm- Wer bei der jetzigen FDP etwas liberales entdeckt, solls mir bitte mitteilen, grad finde ich es nicht.

Ach, noch zur Kompetenz von Guido: Bush kann auch kein Englisch, oder nur eingeschränkt...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Ich glaub die meisten wissen nicht das Sie hier , im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt , sicher und frei leben können . Dazu mit vollem Bauch und nem Bett nebst warmer Decke. Alles gestellt von diesem schei.. Staat , falls Sie nicht selbst arbeiten können bzw. Mutti und Vati das bezahlen.
> Sitzen mit ner Cola und Chips an Ihrem PC und labern über Fähigkeiten die Ihnen selbst vorendhalten sind.
> Aber auch das ist dieser Staat , wo jeder sich über jeden und alles auslassen darf . Selbst bis unter die Gürtellinie . Man das Beste schlecht reden kann und das Mieseste mit allem entschuldigen. Staatsdiener sind die Schlechtesten schlecht hin , Mörder haben sozialen Hintergrund und Terrorsiten sind ,in Ihrer Wahrheit, Freiheitskämpfer.
> 
> Ich sag Euch was , geniest diese unbeschwerde Freiheit ! mfg der hzdriver


Thehe, schöne Grüße nach China, wo man für das kritisieren von überwachungsgeilen, korrupten Politikern in den obersten Ebenen der regierenden Partei wohl erschossen wird.


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich glaube das die Wahl Schäubles zum Finazminster taktisch sinnvol ist!

Sieht es mal so, wenn er es schafft ganze haushaltslöcher in irgendwelchen schubladen zu vergessen, ist das doch einfach nur noch praktisch. 
Bis das dann wieder auffällt muss sich die  neue Regierung damit beschäftigen XD

Der gutenberg hat jetzt denn Perfekten posten, da kann er  Perfekt vor denn Kameras posen, denn Kompetent ist der ja auch nicht grade. Aber danach schafft er es bestimmt einen guten posten in der Wirtschafft zu bekommen!


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aha, Bild-Headlines mit Fragezeichen hinten dran wären also ...... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne der Unterschied liegt in der sachlichen Richtigkeit. Dein Beispiel ist offensichtlich, sachlich nicht richtig und von daher reine Polemik oder eben auch "Bild-Headline".

Meine Headline jedoch beschreibt, nach Definition, den damaligen Zustand und fragt gleichzeitig nach ob sich die Ereignisse wiederholen könnten, im Bezug auf den Newstext.
Hier mal die Definition zu Inkompetenz:
_dass man auf seinem Arbeitsgebiet nicht das erforderliche Wissen und Können hat_

Ist für mich sachlich absolut zutreffend und von daher sehe ich nicht wo diese Headline und die Begrifflichkeit inkompetent in irgendeiner Weise stark polemisch und reißerisch dargestellt sind. 



hzdriver schrieb:


> Ich glaub die meisten wissen nicht das Sie hier , im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt , sicher und frei leben können . Dazu mit vollem Bauch und nem Bett nebst warmer Decke. Alles gestellt von diesem schei.. Staat , falls Sie nicht selbst arbeiten können bzw. Mutti und Vati das bezahlen.
> Sitzen mit ner Cola und Chips an Ihrem PC und labern über Fähigkeiten die Ihnen selbst vorendhalten sind.
> Aber auch das ist dieser Staat , wo jeder sich über jeden und alles auslassen darf . Selbst bis unter die Gürtellinie . Man das Beste schlecht reden kann und das Mieseste mit allem entschuldigen. Staatsdiener sind die Schlechtesten schlecht hin , Mörder haben sozialen Hintergrund und Terrorsiten sind ,in Ihrer Wahrheit, Freiheitskämpfer.
> 
> Ich sag Euch was , geniest diese unbeschwerde Freiheit ! mfg der hzdriver


Sowas habe ich ja gerne. Beschwert sich über die demokratischen Grundrechte der freien Meinungsäußerung und prangert verbales Fehlverhalten an, absolut ungerechtfertigt und bedient sich selber Klischees mit welchen man scheinargumentiert.

Du denkst also nur weil wir eine differenzierte, nicht blauäugige Sicht auf bestimmte, nachweisbare, Sachen haben, sind wir U18, nur am rummeckern, müssen uns um nichts kümmern da andere(Mutti Vati) dies machen und haben von daher nicht das Recht uns politisch zu engargieren oder wie?



poiu schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die Wahl Schäubles zum Finazminster taktisch sinnvol ist!
> 
> Sieht es mal so, wenn er es schafft ganze haushaltslöcher in irgendwelchen schubladen zu vergessen, ist das doch einfach nur noch praktisch.
> Bis das dann wieder auffällt muss sich die neue Regierung damit beschäftigen XD
> ...


Taktisch sinnvoll ist wohl richtig. Aber in solch einer finanziell schwierigen Lage wäre es für den Staat besser gewesen einen kompetenten Finanzexperten zu stellen als sich wiederholter Maßen nur primär Image und Machkalkühl den Vorrang zu geben. Und genau das ist es nämlich was für Politikverdrossenheit führt.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

sry doppel


----------



## fred00782 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn Schäuble so rigoros gegen die Verschuldung vorgeht wie gegen unsere Privatsphäre könnte das was werden.


 
Da bin ich dabei.

Und zu guttenberg....der war doch kein Finanzminister. Steinbrück war es, Guttenberg war Wirtschaftsminister.

Aber Leute.....wer hier jammert, sollte selber in die Politik gehen. 
Über die Oberlusche von Verteidigungsminister (Jung) hat sie hier auch keiner aufgeregt......und der ist jetzt Arbeitsminister..........
Das ist alles Vitam B - in der freien Wirtschaft hätte so einer meiner Meinung nach schon seine Kündigung und würde ALG II bekommen.


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

@DaStash

natürlich, ich wollte das ganze auch eher aus sicht der Regierung betrachten bzw wie ich das interpretieren würde 

Offtopic : hast das schon gelesen ? KLICK


----------



## fred00782 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



			
				poiu;1231888Offtopic : hast das schon gelesen ? [URL="http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/31/31398/1.html" schrieb:
			
		

> KLICK[/URL]


 
Möchte gar nicht wissen, wer noch so alles als Mafiosi bezeichnet werden könnte. Weiterhin möchte ich nicht wissen, was wir nicht wissen und nie herausfinden werden  Ich glaube uns würde allen schlecht werden.


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

leider ja, das ist wohl nur das was aus dem Fassüberschwappt, wenn man sich das Video am anfang ansieht, dann kann man sich Denken wie unsere Medien arbeiten


----------



## frEnzy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Was da passieren soll??????? Willst du wieder ne DDR haben??? Willst du Kommunismus in Deutschland haben??? Wenn die an die Macht kommen würde dann könnte man Deutschland gleich aufgeben - Kommunismus ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft nicht machbar. Und das ist genau das was die Linke will.
> 
> Wenn die Linke irgendwann mal an die Macht kommt, dann wander ich sofort aus Deutschland aus.
> 
> Soso und dass die Liberalen uns in die Krise geführt haben ist mir auch neu... Wir hatte zur Zeit der Krise ne große Koalition. Und die wurde eben nicht wiedergewählt, wie man gut sehen kann.


 
Da sieht man mal wieder, wie gut die Propaganda der CDU/CSU/FDP etc. funktioniert. Hast du eigentlich gelesen, was du da geschrieben hast? Lächerlich...

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die FDP schuld ist an der Krise. Aber sie vertritt genau die Ansichten, die uns in diese Krise geführt haben!! Die FDP steht für minimale/keinerlei staatliche Kontrollen der Wirtschaft, selbstregulierende Märkte, freie Hand für die Wirtschaft, Profit über alles. Das ist in ziemlich genau das, was uns die Finanzkrise gebracht hat!! Umgesetzt wurde das von CDU/CSU+FDP in den Jahren vor SPD/Grüne, die das aber ungeniert fortgeführt haben. Die großen Koalition war danach aber auch noch gut dabei. Die nehmen sich da alle nichts. Nur von den Linken weiß ich, dass sie ziemlich gegen diesen Trend sind. Ob das besser oder schlimmer ist, kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da ich sie noch nicht "an der Macht" erlebt habe. Die momentane Situation ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht gut und darum meinte ich "Give it a try". Frei nach dem Motto: Wenn es die gleichen Leute über viele, viele Jahre richtig ******* gemacht haben, sollte man evtl. einfach mal die anderen ausprobieren


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



fred00782 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei.
> 
> Und zu guttenberg....der war doch kein Finanzminister. Steinbrück war es, Guttenberg war Wirtschaftsminister.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich gAnz gut der Posten, da fällt eh nicht auf wie unfähig er ist, denn wie seine Vorgänger kann auch er keine Jobs herbeizaubern und muss sich damit begnügen seine Ministerialen Zahlen schönen zu lassen.


----------



## mmayr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Schon der TITEL ALLEIN STÖSST MIR AUF.
> 
> Es gehört sich nicht, einen Studierten Juristen und Politiker , der seit vielen Jahren seinen Job ausübt als INKOMPETENT zu bezeichen. Herr Schäuble ist mit Sicherheit nicht inkompetent.
> 
> ...


 
Du bist ********* *sorry*
Als studierter Mikrobiologe kann man durchaus inkompetent sein, wenn es darum geht, einen Dachstuhl zu zimmern.
Nur weil einer studiert hat, ist er noch lange nicht die Komptenz in Persona. Wie kompetent die langjährige Kanzlerin Merkerl auf die einfache Frage des Reporters geantwortet hat, spricht für sich!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## DarthTK (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Wer von den diskutierende weiß hier eigentlich, was Schäuble alles kann? Man hört nur, dass er angeblich für alles inkompetent ist.

Wer von euch weiß wirklich, wie es in einem Ministerium zugeht? Wer neue Vorschläge ausarbeitet, neue Ideen einbringt etc.? Es ist sicher nicht der Minister selbst. Er ist nur die Spitze eines Ministeriums und setzt am Ende eines Prozesses seine Unterschrift drunter.


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Wer von euch weiß wirklich, wie es in einem Ministerium zugeht? Wer neue Vorschläge ausarbeitet, neue Ideen einbringt etc.? Es ist sicher nicht der Minister selbst. Er ist nur die Spitze eines Ministeriums und setzt am Ende eines Prozesses seine Unterschrift drunter.


Das spielt doch keine Rolle wer das ausarbeitet. Er ist der Verantwortliche als ensprechender Minister.



mmayr schrieb:


> Du bist ********* *sorry*
> Als studierter Mikrobiologe kann man durchaus inkompetent sein, wenn es darum geht, einen Dachstuhl zu zimmern.
> Nur weil einer studiert hat, ist er noch lange nicht die Komptenz in Persona. Wie kompetent die langjährige Kanzlerin Merkerl auf die einfache Frage des Reporters geantwortet hat, spricht für sich!
> 
> Mfg mmayr


Schön gesagt. 
*natürlich ohne den ********!

MfG


----------



## DarthTK (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Wie auch immer. Sämtlichen (Finanz)Ministern wurden mehr angekreidet, als ihnen gutgeredet. Fakt ist, dass es allen (!) hier mehr oder weniger gut geht. Fakt ist, dass wenn man was erreichen will, es auch kann. Fakt ist, dass wir in einer veränderten Welt (und damit mein ich die ganze Erde) leben und uns in eben dieser neu orientieren müssen.

Viele hier jammern auf (sehr) hohem Nivau, ruhen sich aber trotzdem auf ihren Lorbeeren aus. Hiermit steige ich aus dieser Diskussion aus, da sie eh' nur im Kreise dreht und nicht wirklich was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du hier anprangerst aber wir reden hier über die Tatsache ob jemand für ein Posten als Finanzminister, der die Verantwortung für die Finanzen von 82 Mio. Deutschen trägt und sich nachgewiesener Maßen nicht mehr erinnern kann wie 100.000 DM in seine Schublade gekommen sind, geeignet ist.

Das hat nichts mit Jammern zu tun, sondern stellt lediglich die Kompetenz desjenigen, zu Recht, in Frage insbesondere wenn man sich diese nicht vorhandene aus seinem letzten Ministeramt anschaut. Und darüber wird hier einfach diskutiert. 
Wenn du thematisch nichts beizutragen hast und dich das auch nicht tangiert, musst du ja nicht mitreden. 

MfG


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



mmayr schrieb:


> Du bist ********! *sorry*
> Als studierter Mikrobiologe kann man durchaus inkompetent sein, wenn es darum geht, einen Dachstuhl zu zimmern.
> Nur weil einer studiert hat, ist er noch lange nicht die Komptenz in Persona. Wie kompetent die langjährige Kanzlerin Merkerl auf die einfache Frage des Reporters geantwortet hat, spricht für sich!
> 
> Mfg mmayr



Danke für den***********. Solche Äusserungen sprechen für sich selbst. Viel Spass mit den Admin.

Verstoss gegen Forumsregel : Persönliche Beleidigung.

Äh Ahso - bin auch raus hier.


----------



## mmayr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Danke für den ********. Solche Äusserungen sprechen für sich selbst. Viel Spass mit den Admin.
> 
> Verstoss gegen Forumsregel : Persönliche Beleidigung.
> 
> Äh Ahso - bin auch raus hier.


 
Ich gebe zu, ******* war nicht wirklich nett, aber der passendste Ausdruck, der mir in diesem Augenblick eingefallen ist. 

Ich stell mir grad die Frage, ob FANBOY auch zu persönlichen Beleidigungen zählt. Denn dann, dürfte dieses Forum bald wegen "Verstummung" aussterben. 

Fakt ist, dass Politiker mit ihrer Unterschrift über Gesetze, Verordnungen,..... bestimmen. Sie sind somit dafür verantwortlich. 
Dass die unerlaubte Geschenkannahme (egal ob wissentlich oder vergessenermaßen) keinerlei Konsequenzen hatte, ist durchaus in Frage zu stellen. Wenn du in einem Supermarkt einen Lolly klaust, wird das auch strafrechtlich geahndet und deine weiteren Jobaussichten minimieren sich. 
Nur in der Politik der Freunderlwirtschaft ("weil ich ihm vertraue" .... Zitat Merkel) scheint das nicht mehr von Belang zu sein.
 Diese Vorgehensweise auch noch zu verteidigen und den Autor dieses Threads zu attackieren, finde ich immer noch "vertr.....elt"!


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Sämtlichen (Finanz)Ministern wurden mehr angekreidet, als ihnen gutgeredet. Fakt ist, dass es allen (!) hier mehr oder weniger gut geht. Fakt ist, dass wenn man was erreichen will, es auch kann. Fakt ist, dass wir in einer veränderten Welt (und damit mein ich die ganze Erde) leben und uns in eben dieser neu orientieren müssen.
> 
> Viele hier jammern auf (sehr) hohem Nivau, ruhen sich aber trotzdem auf ihren Lorbeeren aus. Hiermit steige ich aus dieser Diskussion aus, da sie eh' nur im Kreise dreht und nicht wirklich was dabei herauskommt.




Oh das ist Fakt?

Nun Fakt ist das viele Leute nach unseren Maßstäben arm sind. Und bevor du mit aber in Afrika sind die Leute viel ärmer was woanders ist, istz hier egal. Seltsam übrigen das man nur Armut mit dem 3. Welt-Beispiel schönredet nicht Einbrüche oder Überfälle die dort meistens viel brutaler ablaufen.

UNd nein es ist auch kein Fakt das man alles erreichen kann was man will. Das waaren 1. die USA und 2. ist das auch da gelogen. Man hat mehr Chancen als früher aufzusteigen das stimmt aber so hoch sind diese nicht das man alles erreichen kann. Nicht einmal das meiste.


----------



## drachenorden (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

... es drängt sich natürlich die Frage auf, ob man zweierlei Maßstäbe anlegen darf, gerade im Hinblick auf die medienwirksamen Meldungen bezüglich der Entlassung einer Kassiererin (Pfand) oder einer Sekretärin, die etwas zuviel Hunger hatte (Brötchen).

Aber, diese Summen sind nur kleine Brötchen, daher auch das uneingeschränkte Vertrauen unserer Kanzlerin.

Ich Frage mich nur, weshalb man sich darüber noch den Kopf zerbricht - der elitäre Kreis der Politiker hielt (und hält) doch zusamenn ... das ändert sich auch mit einer neuen Regierung nicht.

Man beachte im Eingangsvideo die selbstgefällige Mimik von Seehofer - Westerwelle war es zumindest unangenehm, wich ich den Eindruck hatte; allerdings sehr ungünstig agiert, seitens der Kanzlerin ...


----------



## hzdriver (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Grenzen , Illegal , Freiheiten , Einengung , ect. sind doch relativ gesehen vom Standpunkt des Betrachters . Warum wollen alle Ausis nach Deutschland ? Genau , wegen allen den Gründen die heir aufgeführt werden , es nicht zu tun .
Kommt mal aus Eurer Krappelbox und versteht das es für alles einen Preis zu zahlen gibt , zBspl. für Sicherheit -> Überwachung , sie ist lästig aber nützlich . Nur Gauner beschweren sich über zu viel Überwachung , wer nix zu verbergen hat interessiert sich gar nicht für das Thema. Und jedem steht es frei sich einer Parteiarbeit zu zuwenden , sich hoch zu arbeiten/schlei... und dann Verantwortung im Land zu übernehmen. Die meisten hier sind jung , auf geht es ! mfg


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Es heisst : _Der Preis der Freiheit_. Und NICHT : _Der Preis ist die Freiheit_.

@mmayr : Nein, Fanboy betrachte ich nicht als Beleidigung. Aber wenn du mich als Anhänger eines politischen Lagers mißverstehst, kann ich auch nix dafür.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Grenzen , Illegal , Freiheiten , Einengung , ect. sind doch relativ gesehen vom Standpunkt des Betrachters . Warum wollen alle Ausis nach Deutschland ? Genau , wegen allen den Gründen die heir aufgeführt werden , es nicht zu tun .
> Kommt mal aus Eurer Krappelbox und versteht das es für alles einen Preis zu zahlen gibt , zBspl. für Sicherheit -> Überwachung , sie ist lästig aber nützlich . Nur Gauner beschweren sich über zu viel Überwachung , wer nix zu verbergen hat interessiert sich gar nicht für das Thema. Und jedem steht es frei sich einer Parteiarbeit zu zuwenden , sich hoch zu arbeiten/schlei... und dann Verantwortung im Land zu übernehmen. Die meisten hier sind jung , auf geht es ! mfg




Du hast nichts zu verbergen?

Sicher nicht?

Ich schon und zwar meine Privatsphäre. Und es gibt gute Gründe warum hier nicht alle Überwachungsmaßnahmen erlaubt sind und nie erlaubt sein sollte. Sei es das mit ununterbrochener Überwachung keine freie Persönlichkeitsentwicklung statt finden und sei es das man das ganze prima missbrauchen kann (und bevor damit nkommst das dürfen die nicht man darf so vieles nicht das hindert Leute oft nicht daran es nicht zu tun btw die Gesetze der DDR waren auch ziemlich lierabl nur hielt sich keiner daran). Btw. das ganze wird ja schon heute missbraucht. Hausdurchsuchungen bei denen man nichts zum Fall findet und sich darauf konzentriert irgend etwas zu finden und sei es eine gebrannte CD, einsperren von Leuten denen man nichts nachweisen kann aber die vielleicht was vorhgaben könnte weil sie die falschen Leute kennen und/ oder die falsche Einstellung haben, Überwachung der Ex und das ganze könnte man jetzt endlos fortführen.

Und sagt dir der Begriff Unschuldsvermutung etwas?


----------



## SashTheMash (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Allgemein:
Warum zum Teufel können ehemalige Minister einfach ein anderes Ministerium leiten?

Man sollte viel eher diejenigen zu Ministern ernennen, die etwas von der jeweiligien Fachmaterie verstehen.
Ich meine, wie kommt man denn vom Innenminister zum Finanzminister?
Diese beiden Ministerien unterscheiden sich doch recht deutlich voneinander, deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen, warum man den seit Jahren gleichen Personen einfach ein anderes Amt zuweist als andere Personen mit besserem Verständnis und Wissen des jeweiligen Amtes zu Ministern zu ernennen (falls solche Leute überhaupt innerhalb der Parteien existieren).

Dieses Verhalten mag vielleicht schon immer so gewesen sein, nur bringt es uns in der heutigen Zeit nicht weiter, ganz im Gegenteil.

Zum Beispiel ein Außenminister, der verlangt, dass man Deutsch spricht?
Ich meine OK, in Deutschland soll gefälligst Deutsch gesprochen werden, aber ein Außenminister, der in viele verschiedene Länder reisen und sich dort verständigen muss, sollte solche Forderungen lieber sein lassen.

Dadurch macht sich Deutschland nur noch mehr lächerlich als es dies sowieso schon getan hat.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> zBspl. für Sicherheit -> Überwachung


So ein Käse aber auch... Es hat noch nicht eine Überwachungskamera ein Verbrechen verhindert. Wo also bitte entsteht Freiheit durch Überwachung?.....


> Nur Gauner beschweren sich über zu viel Überwachung , wer nix zu verbergen hat interessiert sich gar nicht für das Thema.


Aha, wir sind also alle Gauner, nur weil wir nicht blauäugig und naiv, und blind vertrauend sind und bestimmten politischen Ereignissen kritisch gegenüberstehen? Oh man, du entbehrst Dich selber jeder sachlichen Diskussionsgrundlage. Solch eine Aussage kann man, als normal denkender Mensch, einfach nicht ernst nehmen.^^


> Und jedem steht es frei sich einer Parteiarbeit zu zuwenden , sich hoch zu arbeiten/schlei... und dann Verantwortung im Land zu übernehmen. Die meisten hier sind jung , auf geht es ! mfg


 Du bist ein Träumer und scheinst mir wenig Ahnung von Demokratie und dessen Bedeutung zu besitzen. 
Wie wäre es denn mal wenn du anstatt die ganze Zeit persönliche Klischees zu verbreiten, dich mal sachlich und argumentativ mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Worthülsen kann jeder fraseln.^^

MfG


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



SashTheMash schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ein Außenminister, der verlangt, dass man Deutsch spricht?
> Ich meine OK, in Deutschland soll gefälligst Deutsch gesprochen werden, aber ein Außenminister, der in viele verschiedene Länder reisen und sich dort verständigen muss, sollte solche Forderungen lieber sein lassen.
> 
> Dadurch macht sich Deutschland nur noch mehr lächerlich als es dies sowieso schon getan hat.




Nun die Sprachbarriere kann man ja auch gut durch Dolmetzscher überwinden.

Nur ist es wirklich lächerlich wenn derjenige nicht wenigstens auf Englisch sagt das man bitte Deutsch sprechen soll und sonderlich diplomatisch was ein Außenminister sein sollte war das auch nicht. 

Ich hoffe ich werde niemals entführt wenn ich im Ausland bin denn wenn Westerwelle sich so diplomatisch für meine Rückkehr einsetzt wie er es beim Interview getan hat kann ich mir auch gleich ein Loch buddeln.


----------



## Genghis99 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Pink Floyd : The Final Cut - Fletcher Memorial Home ...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse aber auch... Es hat noch nicht eine Überwachungskamera ein Verbrechen verhindert. Wo also bitte entsteht Freiheit durch Überwachung?.....
> 
> MfG


Jepp, Riesen-Missverständnis! 'N Bombenleger kann mitsamt Bombengürtel in die nächstbeste Kamera grinsen kurz bevor er sich in die Luft jagt, passieren wird nichts um da zu verhindern.


Das einzig gute an den Dinger ist, dass die Verbrechensaufklärung verbessert wird, NACHDEM das Verbrechen aber schon geschehen ist. Auf öffentlichen Plätzen, Bahnhöfen etc. finde ich das sogar ganz gut, wegen Vandalismus, Raub, oder ebend wie zu Letzt Totaschlag. Aber verhindert wird kein einziges Verbrechen, lediglich wenn die Straftäter noch leben kann man sie besser identifizieren und einbuchten, wovon potenzielle Opfer aber im ersten Moment nix haben.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

höhere gefahr erwischt zu werden -> geringere verbrechenszahl. als präventive abschreckungsmethode auf öffentlichen plätzen voll in ordnung. das es gegen selbstmordattentäter oder ne vielzahl terroristischer attentate nix bringt mag stimmen. aber deswegen darauf verzichten? nur weil es keine lösung, sondern "nur" eine besserung darstellt?

man muss dabei auch bedenken, wenn durch kameras 50% der "alltagsverbrechen" verhindert werden, dann wäre das doch ne super leistung. terrorismus kommt auch vor, is aber sicher nich der hauptzweig von verbrechen. ich möchte keine bilanz sehen, wieviele leute durch "normale" verbrechen oder allein durch jugendliche idioten die mal wieder nen wehrlosen totschlagen müssen umkommen im vergleich zu terrorakten (natürlich in gleichen zeiträumen als statistik) - ich könnt meinen arsch drauf verwetten, dass die opfer durch terror dagegen wie weisenkinder wirken...

edit: das soll den terror nich beschönigen, sondern nur mal anlass zur diskussion der rein quantitativen ausprägung geben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> höhere gefahr erwischt zu werden -> geringere verbrechenszahl. als präventive abschreckungsmethode auf öffentlichen plätzen voll in ordnung. das es gegen selbstmordattentäter oder ne vielzahl terroristischer attentate nix bringt mag stimmen. aber deswegen darauf verzichten? nur weil es keine lösung, sondern "nur" eine besserung darstellt?
> 
> man muss dabei auch bedenken, wenn durch kameras 50% der "alltagsverbrechen" verhindert werden, dann wäre das doch ne super leistung. terrorismus kommt auch vor, is aber sicher nich der hauptzweig von verbrechen. ich möchte keine bilanz sehen, wieviele leute durch "normale" verbrechen oder allein durch jugendliche idioten die mal wieder nen wehrlosen totschlagen müssen umkommen im vergleich zu terrorakten (natürlich in gleichen zeiträumen als statistik) - ich könnt meinen arsch drauf verwetten, dass die opfer durch terror dagegen wie weisenkinder wirken...
> 
> edit: das soll den terror nich beschönigen, sondern nur mal anlass zur diskussion der rein quantitativen ausprägung geben.


Sry, aber gerade die letzten tödlichen Prügelattacken auf (S-)Bahnhöfen haben gezeigt, dass es viele vollkommen sinnlose Gewaltausbrüche gibt, die auch teils trotz Kameraüberwachung stattgefunden haben.

Das Problem ist aber, dass Kameras mit der Begründung der Terrorismusbekämpfung aufgestellt werden, würde das aus "besserer Möglichkeit der Strafverfolgung" heraus geschehen wäre wohl keiner dagegen, es geht um die fadenscheinige Argumentation der TerrorismusPRÄVENTION, welche Sicherheit vorgauckeln soll.


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> man muss dabei auch bedenken, wenn durch kameras 50% der "alltagsverbrechen" verhindert werden, dann wäre das doch ne super leistung. terrorismus kommt auch vor, is aber sicher nich der hauptzweig von verbrechen. ich möchte keine bilanz sehen, wieviele leute durch "normale" verbrechen oder allein durch jugendliche idioten die mal wieder nen wehrlosen totschlagen müssen umkommen im vergleich zu terrorakten (natürlich in gleichen zeiträumen als statistik) - ich könnt meinen arsch drauf verwetten, dass die opfer durch terror dagegen wie weisenkinder wirken...
> 
> edit: das soll den terror nich beschönigen, sondern nur mal anlass zur diskussion der rein quantitativen ausprägung geben.




Es werden aber keine 50 % der Verbrechen verhindert. Die Verbrechen werden dann halt begangen wo sich keine Kameras befinden.

Guck dir England an die Dichte an Kameras ist viel höher und trotzdem gibt es immer noch Gewalt und Verbrechen ohne Ende.

Wenn du die Anzahl der Verbrechen reduzieren willst dann musst du präventiv handeln. Und diese Maßnahmen sind teuer.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es hat noch nicht eine Überwachungskamera ein Verbrechen verhindert.



Eine kuehne These. Kannst Du sie auch belegen?

@Topic - was soll dieser Hater-Thread? Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Schaeuble (und Andere) wurde seinerzeit eingestellt; zu einer Verurteilung ist es nie gekommen. Wenn ein Stasizutraeger wie Gysi an der Spitze einer Partei steht, die Schiessbefehlleugner im Aeltestenrat hat, verweist Du gerne darauf, er sei nicht verurteilt worden - und haette damit per Unschuldsvermutung eine weisse Weste. Warum gilt das -wieder mal- nicht fuer den politischen Gegner?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> Eine kuehne These. Kannst Du sie auch belegen?


 
Dazu braucht es keine Belege.
Schau mal nach London. Dort konnte man die Zugattentäter bestens auf dem Videomaterial verfolgen, aber verhindert hat das nichts.
Nur im Nachhinein kann man Täter einfacher ausmachen (siehe Hamburg, Bahnschubser).


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

die 50% waren ne rein fiktive annahme, und sollte es so eine wirkung haben, wäre es nicht verkehrt. SOLLTE, nicht HAT ^^ und wieso wird denn wohl der terrorismus hergenommen? wieso werden spiele als amoklauf-auslöser hergenommen? weils nen billiges mittel zum zweck is. auf einen terror-toten kommen sicher 100 anderweitige tote durch verbrechen. aber das is ja alltag. mit alltag setzt man nix um.

das wäre zumindest meine these. und das ist wie mit dem video aus dem physik teil wo die geile frage gestellt wird, ob ein teilchen seine eigenschaften schon vor der messung hat, oder erst zum zeitpunkt der messung erhält. die frage is absolut sinnfrei, da eh nie widerlegbar. man kann nie "vor" den ersten test/die erste messung schauen. genausowenig kann man fragen, wieviel weniger verbrechen nun begangen wurden. waren die leute einfach zufriedener in diesem monat? oder die verbrecher im urlaub? sind es jetz also 9 oder 10% durch die kameras? oder weniger? das is müßig. klar kann man im groben sicher nen unterschied entdecken und es einigermaßen beziffern, aber so richtig wird man nie wissen, ob da nun genau wegen dieser kamera sich einer zurück gehalten hat.

wers drauf anlegt wirds immer schaffen. wer im affekt oder rausch oder so handelt, den wird au keine kamera stoppen. den würde aber auch kein bulle stoppen der da grad streife fährt. auch der wäre wohl erst da, wenns zu spät wäre.

aber das ganze allein dem staat zu überlassen und zu meckern, das es diesem einfach zu teuer is, was für seine bürger zu tun, is auch ne milchmädchen rechnung. nich der statt dreht durch un bringt leute um (wir wollen jetz ma nich in die dunklen kämmerlein schauen ^^). der bürger der schutz will isses ja selber, mal abstrakt formuliert. und mit ein wenig mehr zivil courage würden sicher auch weniger leute sterben oder ausgeraubt werden. könnte zumindest sehr viel früher reagiert werden. wie viele aufnahmen gab es von unfällen, wo die leute sich noch drüber aufgeregt ham, das die arme sau da grad am sterben is - kann der sich ned nen bessren platz zum sterben suchen? ne, mitten auf der gass so das ich zu spät zur arbeit komm. is das die schuld vom staat? ^^

oder so tests wo se am hellichten tag ne wohnung leer räumen. gut, beim ertsen test kann man noch sagen, das mans vllt (entfernt) fürn umzug hätte halten können. nich maskiert aber durchs fenster un ned durch die haustür. beim 2. mit ski masken - das juckte keine sau. beim 3. mit ski maske und noch die passanten um hilfe beim tragen gebeten. sowas is lachhaft aber wahr. das man ned in ne gruppe von 5 besoffnen "türken" (soll ja keine rassistische bemerkung werden ) reinstolpern sollte is selbstverständlich, aber man könnte abseits ja wenigstens mal ne meldung bei den bullen machen oder dergleichen.

also nich nur der statt is bei sowas gefordert. mehr als nen sehr allgemein gehaltenes rahmen werk, nen grundgerüst kann der au ned schaffen.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es keine Belege.



Ach so ist das. Quasi die Fortsetzung des schwarz-gelb-Threads mit anderen Mitteln.

Wieviele Straftaten mehr es gegeben haette, wuerde es weniger oder keine Videoueberwachung geben, weiss ich nicht und Du auch nicht - weil es hypothetische Kaffeesatzleserei ist. Insofern ist weder das Eine noch das Andere belegbar.

Und richtig, die Videoueberwachung in England hat ermoeglicht, dass die Attentaeter identifiziert wurden. Vielleicht waeren sie sonst auch identifiziert worden, vielleicht haetten wir ansonsten jetzt auch passend zum 9/11-Thread einen 7/7-Thread.

Davon abgesehen ist der Denkfehler bei dieser "Argumentation", dass sich mit der Abschreckungswirkung der Sinn von Ueberwachungseinrichtungen erschoepfen wuerde. Dem wird dann gerne entgegengehalten, dass mehr Polizeipraesenz vonnoeten sei. Im Grunde ist aber Beides richtig - weil es nichts nuetzt, wenn man sieht, aber niemand da ist, der eingreifen kann; umgekehrt aber auch Heerscharen von Polizisten nichts nuetzen, wenn die nichts sehen koennen.

Viel, viel neugieriger bin ich aber, ob ich eine nachvollziehbare Antwort vom Threadstarter erhalte, warum er mit so offenkundig ungleichem Mass misst und die Unschuldsvermutung scheinbar der politischen Lagerzugehoerigkeit unterordnet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich halte mich da eher an Schäubles Aussagen.
Er meint ja, dass mehr Videoüberwachung präventiv sei.
Aber gerade London, wo ja an jeder Straßenecke 10 Kameras sind, hat ja gezeigt, dass man keine Verbrechen verhindern kann, man kann sie vielleicht leichter aufklären, aber Prävention sieht meiner Meinung nach doch ganz anders aus.


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Nur, wenn man Aufklaerung und Praevention trennt. Klaert man aber eine Straftat auf und zieht den Taeter aus dem Verkehr, kann er keine weiteren Straftaten begehen. Insofern ist Aufklaerung oft auch Praevention, wenngleich der Effekt schwierig zu belegen ist.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

ach jepe, jetz hast dus schon geschrieben ^^ einer der ungestraft davon kommt tuts nochmal und nochmal und nochmal... einer der erwischt wird is weg *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Das scheint aber weder bei Terroristen oder Straßenbahnschlägern zu klappen.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

wie gesagt. ein vulkanausbruch is schlimm aber selten. knochenbrüche hingegen wird der arzt viel häufiger versorgen müssen. sollte man aber nur weil ein vulkan irgendwann eventuell mal ausbrechen könnte die knochenbrüche einfach ignorieren? ^^

wie schon gesagt wurde: grad selbstmordattentäter sind doch nicht fassbar, wenns nich grad vorher hinweise gibt. und die hinweise gibts au ned, wenn jeder rein theoreisch im privaten kämmerlein bomben bauen darf ohne gestört zu werden. ich lass mir lieber einma zuviel auf die weisse weste schauen, als einma nen bösewicht zu wenig zu enddecken ^^

edit: ein neus zeitalter der hexenjagdt muss freilich nich eingeleitet werden ^^


----------



## DonBes (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

köstlich dieser Journalist!


----------



## JePe (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Videoueberwachung "funktioniert" deliktabhaengig. Fanatisch motivierte oder Affekthandlungen sind auch durch Videoueberwachung naturgemaess nicht eindaemmbar; bei Eigentumsdelikten oder Vandalismus sieht es dagegen schon anders aus. Das belegen u. a. Studien aus, na sowas, England. Das Zauberwort heisst *Differenzierung*. Und die ist in diesem Thread as usual Mangelware. Eine Kamera, ein Rollstuhl, fertig ist das Feindbild.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst *Differenzierung*. Und die ist in diesem Thread as usual Mangelware. Eine Kamera, ein Rollstuhl, fertig ist das Feindbild.


 Na da spricht ja der Richtige, wenn es um das Thema Differenzierung geht. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Du willst also jede Vorstadtsiedlung und 30km/h Zonen mit Videokameras vollgleistern, damit nicht mehr eingebrochen wird?
Den Park mit Kameras zustellen, damit dort niemand mehr überfallen wird?


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> Videoueberwachung "funktioniert" deliktabhaengig. Fanatisch motivierte oder Affekthandlungen sind auch durch Videoueberwachung naturgemaess nicht eindaemmbar; bei Eigentumsdelikten oder Vandalismus sieht es dagegen schon anders aus. Das belegen u. a. Studien aus, na sowas, England. Das Zauberwort heisst *Differenzierung*. Und die ist in diesem Thread as usual Mangelware. Eine Kamera, ein Rollstuhl, fertig ist das Feindbild.




Ach du meinst das England wo es immer noch andauernd zu Verbrechen kommt trotz Kameras?

Das England wo die Leute dann überfallen werden wenn keine Kamera zu sehen ist?

Das England das es nicht mal geschafft hat einen Studenten den sie für einen Terroristen gehalten hat lückenlos zu verfolgen obwohl seine Wege immer durch Kameras geführt haben und er sich nicht mal versteckt hat?


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

keiner hat behauptet, das es verbrechen komplett auslöschen würde. aber mit sicherheit reduziert es die anzahl. und das die beamten zu doof sin ums zu bedienen is kein fehler an dem kamera system an sich ^^


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> keiner hat behauptet, das es verbrechen komplett auslöschen würde. aber mit sicherheit reduziert es die anzahl. und das die beamten zu doof sin ums zu bedienen is kein fehler an dem kamera system an sich ^^




Es reduziert höchstens die Anzahl geplanter Verbrechen vor den Augen einer Kamera aber nicht die Anzahl Verbrechen an sich dann weicht man halt aus.


----------



## mmayr (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Es heisst : _Der Preis der Freiheit_. Und NICHT : _Der Preis ist die Freiheit_.
> 
> @mmayr : Nein, Fanboy betrachte ich nicht als Beleidigung. Aber wenn du mich als Anhänger eines politischen Lagers mißverstehst, kann ich auch nix dafür.


 
Mein Knöllchen hab ich eh schon kassiert. Es tut mir leid, dass ich dich als ******* betitelt habe. Ich wollte nicht dich angreifen, aber deine Meinung in Frage stellen. Deine politische Gesinnung ist mir ziemlich egal. Aber dass der Finanzminister mit seiner Vergangenheit fehlbesetzt ist, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Zum Thema Fanboy: Das war ironisch gemeint. In diversen Threads wird ziemlich rumgestritten und das Wort Fanboy als Schimpwort gebraucht. Deshalb hab  ich so blöd nachgefragt.

Nix für ungut!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## JePe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na da spricht ja der Richtige, wenn es um das Thema Differenzierung geht.



Das waere damit dann ja geklaert. Darf ich nun auch noch um Beantwortung meiner Frage an Dich bitten? Du weisst schon:



JePe schrieb:


> @Topic - was soll dieser Hater-Thread? Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Schaeuble (und Andere) wurde seinerzeit eingestellt; zu einer Verurteilung ist es nie gekommen. Wenn ein Stasizutraeger wie Gysi an der Spitze einer Partei steht, die Schiessbefehlleugner im Aeltestenrat hat, verweist Du gerne darauf, er sei nicht verurteilt worden - und haette damit per Unschuldsvermutung eine weisse Weste. Warum gilt das -wieder mal- nicht fuer den politischen Gegner?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> @Topic - was soll dieser Hater-Thread? Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Schaeuble (und Andere) wurde seinerzeit eingestellt; zu einer Verurteilung ist es nie gekommen. Wenn ein Stasizutraeger wie Gysi an der Spitze einer Partei steht, die Schiessbefehlleugner im Aeltestenrat hat, verweist Du gerne darauf, er sei nicht verurteilt worden - und haette damit per Unschuldsvermutung eine weisse Weste. Warum gilt das -wieder mal- nicht fuer den politischen Gegner?


 
Schäuble ist in der Tat nicht verurteilt worden, dass er das aber letztendlich gemacht hat und Kohl auch beteiligt war, kann man aber erahnen und sein Rücktritt als Unionsvorsitzender deutet das an.

Der Herr Gysi ist aber ebenfalls nicht als Stasispitzel angeklagt oder gar verurteilt worden, also gilt auch bei ihm die Unschuldvermutung. Ob er nun ebenfalls, wie der Herr Schäuble, Leichen im Keller hat, kann man nur vermuten. Jeder so, wie er mag.


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Das mit Kohl ist die Lachnummer der Justiz ueberhaupt in Deutschland. Aber BTT: Wenn Schaeuble vor 60 Jahren gelebt haette koennte ich mir den gut in schwarzer Uniform mit 2 Blitzen auf dem Kragen vorstellen. Ich halte diesen Mann fuer Gefaehrlich und unberechenbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Einen Kanzler klagt niemand an, egal für was, das wird es niemals geben.
Dass die Erklärungen von Kohl, Schäuble, Koch und allen andern völlig hanebüchen sind, ist ja offensichtlich, aber verurteil wird niemand. Die Beweispflicht ist sehr kompliziert.

Nixon ist damals auch nicht für Watergate angeklagt worden. Schon einen Monat nach Nixons Rücktritt hat Ford ihn komplett begnadigt.


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Das ist scheiss egal ob der Fette Kanzler oder Otto Normalbuerger ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Dem Otto Normalverbraucher kann man Steuerhinterziehung auch leicht nachweisen.
Spenden, die nicht angegeben wurden und als Schwarzgeld nach Liechtenstein geflossen sind, sind deutlich schwerer nachzuweisen.

So ist der Laptop von Max Strauß aus unerklärlichen Gründen aus der Verwahrung der Staatsanwalt verschwunden. Auf ihm befanden sich eindeutige Beweise.


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Das fragt man sich schon wie sowas sein kann.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dem Otto Normalverbraucher kann man Steuerhinterziehung auch leicht nachweisen.
> Spenden, die nicht angegeben wurden und als Schwarzgeld nach Liechtenstein geflossen sind, sind deutlich schwerer nachzuweisen.
> 
> So ist der Laptop von Max Strauß aus unerklärlichen Gründen aus der Verwahrung der Staatsanwalt verschwunden. Auf ihm befanden sich eindeutige Beweise.




Link?


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Fortsetzung des schwarz-gelben Polit(kommissar)threads trifft es gut. Zumal sich hier mal wieder die richtigen Leute beschweren: Jünger und Anhänger der Linkspartei. Da ist vom Mauermörder -und Leugner, über Stasizuträger an der Spitze der Partei, bis hin zu besten Verbindungen ins linksextreme Mileu sowie terroristischen Organisationen und menschenverachtenden Regimen im In -und Ausland alles dabei. 
Hier macht sich ein weiteres mal der Ziegenbock zum Gärtner.



riedochs schrieb:


> Aber BTT: Wenn Schaeuble vor 60 Jahren gelebt haette koennte ich mir den gut in schwarzer Uniform mit 2 Blitzen auf dem Kragen vorstellen.


Achso, Godwins Gesetz muss mal wieder erfüllt werden.


----------



## JePe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schäuble ist in der Tat nicht verurteilt worden, dass er das aber letztendlich gemacht hat und Kohl auch beteiligt war, kann man aber erahnen und sein Rücktritt als Unionsvorsitzender deutet das an.
> 
> Der Herr Gysi ist aber ebenfalls nicht als Stasispitzel angeklagt oder gar verurteilt worden, also gilt auch bei ihm die Unschuldvermutung. Ob er nun ebenfalls, wie der Herr Schäuble, Leichen im Keller hat, kann man nur vermuten. Jeder so, wie er mag.



Ach so ist das. Der Ruecktritt ersetzt die Verurteilung? Wie ist das dann bei Herrn Tauss? Ist schliesslich auch zurueckgetreten.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass meine Frage nicht so sehr Dir galt und mehr dem Ersteller dieses denkwuerdigen Threads.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Link?


 
Schau und staune. KLICK



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass meine Frage nicht so sehr Dir galt und mehr dem Ersteller dieses denkwuerdigen Threads.


 
Ich hab das nur mal aufgegriffen, damit du das Gefühl hast, dass jemand auf deine Fragen eingeht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Fortsetzung des schwarz-gelben Polit(kommissar)threads trifft es gut. Zumal sich hier mal wieder die richtigen Leute beschweren: Jünger und Anhänger der Linkspartei. Da ist vom Mauermörder -und Leugner, über Stasizuträger an der Spitze der Partei, bis hin zu besten Verbindungen ins linksextreme Mileu sowie terroristischen Organisationen und menschenverachtenden Regimen im In -und Ausland alles dabei.
> Hier macht sich ein weiteres mal der Ziegenbock zum Gärtner.




Dann ist es ja gut das unser Herr Schäuble nur einen Waffenhändler kennt. Und unsere Regierungen immer gute Geschäfte mit Diktatoren gemacht haben direkt oder indirekt.

Und wie praktisch das nie jemand von Gladio wußte.


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> @Topic - was soll dieser Hater-Thread?


Ah ja, wie war das noch gleich mit dem Differenzieren können? Sich über aktuelle politische Geschehnisse zu unterhalten, bei der du thematisch eine andere Auffassung hast, wird also pauschal als Hater-Thread angeprangert und abgestempelt, womit du gleichsam die hier vertretenen Meinungen diskreditierst und nichtig machst? 
Was soll man sagen. The same procedure as every Thread...^^


> Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Schaeuble (und Andere) wurde seinerzeit eingestellt; zu einer Verurteilung ist es nie gekommen. Wenn ein Stasizutraeger wie Gysi an der Spitze einer Partei steht, die Schiessbefehlleugner im Aeltestenrat hat, verweist Du gerne darauf, er sei nicht verurteilt worden - und haette damit per Unschuldsvermutung eine weisse Weste. Warum gilt das -wieder mal- nicht fuer den politischen Gegner?


Ist ja klar das du Dich wieder an so einem Punkt aufhängst, läuft ja mittlerweile, wenig überraschend, bei fast jedem Thread aufs Gleiche hinaus. Anschliessend bellt noch 17&4 seine anti-Linkseinstellung herrchenmäßig in die Runde und schwupps, entstseht wieder eine "am Thema vorbei" Diskussion...
Um auf deine Frage kurz einzugehen. Ich schliesse mich Quantenslipstreams Meinung(Schäuble ist in der Tat nicht verurteilt worden, dass er das aber letztendlich gemacht hat und Kohl auch beteiligt war, kann man aber erahnen und sein Rücktritt als Unionsvorsitzender deutet das an.
Der Herr Gysi ist aber ebenfalls nicht als Stasispitzel angeklagt oder gar verurteilt worden, also gilt auch bei ihm die Unschuldvermutung. Ob er nun ebenfalls, wie der Herr Schäuble, Leichen im Keller hat, kann man nur vermuten. Jeder so, wie er mag.) an und möchte nochmal betonen das es hier nicht darum geht jemanden subjektiv schlecht darstehen zu lassen sondern lediglich die zu Recht gestellte Frage zu erörtern, ob der Herr Schäuble, unter den bereits genannten Punkten, der Richtige für das Finanzministerium ist. So jetzt kannst du Dich ja wieder an diesem Punkt aufhängen...



			
				17&4 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortsetzung des schwarz-gelben Polit(kommissar)threads trifft es gut. Zumal sich hier mal wieder die richtigen Leute beschweren: Jünger und Anhänger der Linkspartei. Da ist vom Mauermörder -und Leugner, über Stasizuträger an der Spitze der Partei, bis hin zu besten Verbindungen ins linksextreme Mileu sowie terroristischen Organisationen und menschenverachtenden Regimen im In -und Ausland alles dabei.
> Hier macht sich ein weiteres mal der Ziegenbock zum Gärtner.



Gehts Dir gut? Ich würd mal Fieber messen...^^ 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

sry doppel


----------



## JePe (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)sondern lediglich die zu Recht gestellte Frage zu erörtern, ob der Herr Schäuble, unter den bereits genannten Punkten, der Richtige für das Finanzministerium ist. So jetzt kannst du Dich ja wieder an diesem Punkt aufhängen...



Ich "haenge mich nicht an irgendetwas auf", geehrter Forist. Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass Du mit zweierlei Mass misst und das Mass scheinbar am Parteiabzeichen ausrichtest. Aber wenn Dir der Vergleich zu Gysi nicht mundet, hey - ich weiss noch einen besseren: wie qualifiziert ist ein Herr Tauss fuer neue Medien, bei dem man einschlaegiges Material sichergestellt hat? Welchen Dienst erweist er sich und seiner neuen politischen Heimat mit seinen grenzwertigen Attacken gegen die Partei, der er vorher Jahrzehnte angehoerte? Auch da bist Du naemlich deutlich toleranter als bei Herrn S. von der CDU.

Gilt die Unschuldsvermutung nun fuer alle Drei? Wenn naemlich ja ist Herr S. genauso qualifiziert fuer den Job wie jeder Andere auch.

Ach ja. Und was das "am Thema vorbei diskutieren" angeht - was ist eigentlich das Thema? Das Topic lautet "Inkompetenz die Zweite". Inkompetenz als logische Folgerung aus einem nicht bewiesenen Fehlverhalten? Vielleicht solltest Du das Thermometer ja mal bei Dir einstielen?


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich "haenge mich nicht an irgendetwas auf", geehrter Forist. Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass Du mit zweierlei Mass misst und das Mass scheinbar am Parteiabzeichen ausrichtest. Aber wenn Dir der Vergleich zu Gysi nicht mundet, hey - ich weiss noch einen besseren: wie qualifiziert ist ein Herr Tauss fuer neue Medien, bei dem man einschlaegiges Material sichergestellt hat? Welchen Dienst erweist er sich und seiner neuen politischen Heimat mit seinen grenzwertigen Attacken gegen die Partei, der er vorher Jahrzehnte angehoerte? Auch da bist Du naemlich deutlich toleranter als bei Herrn S. von der CDU.
> 
> Gilt die Unschuldsvermutung nun fuer alle Drei? Wenn naemlich ja ist Herr S. genauso qualifiziert fuer den Job wie jeder Andere auch.


Ich hatte dazu bereits ein Statement abgegeben. 


JePe schrieb:


> Ach ja. Und was das "am Thema vorbei diskutieren" angeht - was ist eigentlich das Thema? Das Topic lautet "Inkompetenz die Zweite". Inkompetenz als logische Folgerung aus einem nicht bewiesenen Fehlverhalten? Vielleicht solltest Du das Thermometer ja mal bei Dir einstielen?


Nein. Inkompetenz bezogen auf sein vorheriges Amt und dem Jetzigen in Verbindung mit der Frage des Journalisten. Wobei die Fragestellung nicht suggestiv ist sondern schlicht zum debattieren anregt. Und du bist herzlich eingeladen dich daran sachlich zu beteiligen. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Du behauptest, S. waere als Innenminister gescheitert (was eine kuehne These ist - die Islamkonferenz als ersten Gehversuch ueberhaupt auf diesem Gebiet ebenso wie die deutsche Einheit wuerde ich nicht als "scheitern" subsummieren), leitest ueber zu einem nie bewiesenen Fehlverhalten und konstruierst daraus die Frage, ob sich derlei wiederholen koenne (was - das Unbewiesene?). Wer das Feld rationaler Diskussion so linealgerade verlaesst, sollte anderen keinen Unterricht im Debattieren erteilen.

Aber da Du mich ja nach meiner Meinung gefragt hast: das Topic ist polemisch; der Thread selbst sinnfrei (weil er, genau wie der schwarz-gelb-Thread) Personen be- und verurteilt auf der Grundlage von zurueckliegenden Dingen, die nicht bewiesen sind und solchen, die angeblich in der Zukunft noch passieren werden.

Happy bashing wuenscht der

JePe


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Man sollte es selbst einfach mal besser machen, bevor man hier meckert


----------



## Bucklew (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Da ist vom Mauermörder -und Leugner, über Stasizuträger an der Spitze der Partei, bis hin zu besten Verbindungen ins linksextreme Mileu sowie terroristischen Organisationen und menschenverachtenden Regimen im In -und Ausland alles dabei.


Sprichst du von CDU und FDP? Oder von wem?


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Invidia schrieb:


> Man sollte es selbst einfach mal besser machen, bevor man hier meckert


 Jep oder einfach nicht auffallend oft in jenen Threads unterwegs sein. 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Sprichst du von CDU und FDP? Oder von wem?



Ich denke er meint Die Linke


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Anschliessend bellt noch 17&4 seine anti-Linkseinstellung herrchenmäßig in die Runde


Ohja, die Verschwörung vom bitterbösen Klassenfeind gegen dich, deine Genossen und deine Themen. 



> und schwupps, entstseht wieder eine "am Thema vorbei" Diskussion...


Inwieweit man in einem Thema, welches schon mit Vorurteilen und Diffamierungen(natürlich schön versteckt unter dem Deckmantel des Aufklärerischen - Bild lässt grüßen) gespickt gestartet wurde, an eben diesen vorbeireden kann, ist mir schleierhaft.



> Gehts Dir gut? Ich würd mal Fieber messen...^^


 Lies mal den Verfassungsschutzbericht des Bundes und der Länder seit der Wiedervereinigung. Da stehen in der Tat herzzereisende Sachen über deine Lieblinge drin.
Und danke der Nachfrage. Mir geht es wie immer bestens.



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint Die Linke


Richtig.


----------



## Bucklew (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Richtig.


Warum erwähnst du nicht die anderen beiden Parteien, die die "demokratischen" Strukturen der DDR genauso übernommen haben und ehemals hochrangige DDR-Funktionäre ebenfalls hohe Posten erhalten haben? Man schaue sich mal den Lebenlauf eines Dieter Althaus an.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Lies mal den Verfassungsschutzbericht des Bundes und der Länder seit der Wiedervereinigung. Da stehen in der Tat herzzereisende Sachen über deine Lieblinge drin.
> Und danke der Nachfrage. Mir geht es wie immer bestens.




Und was ist mit den Blockflöten? Lies mal dazu die Berichte. Ok die werden selten vom VS beobachtet weil sie in der richtigen Partei sind aber deren Stasiakten sind auch sehr interessant oder der Abstimmungsverhalten zur Zeit der DDR.


Aber die waren ja im Widerstand. 

Oder nehmen wir mal die Taten einiger Regierungsvertreter. Gegen das GG verstoßen? Kein Problem wenigstens sind es keine Linken. Geschäfte mit Diktatoren? So lange sie nicht Kuba besuchen ist das ok.

Kredite an eine bankrotte Diktatur die man ablehnt (der Kredit den FSJ bewilligt hat)? Auch ok.

Ach und ich mag die Linkspartei nicht mal so wirklich.Auch ich finde das es dort einige Extremisten gibt und die viel zu hohe Positionen haben aber das Gebashe die sind so schlimm kann ich gar nicht ab.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum erwähnst du nicht die anderen beiden Parteien,


Ich wüsste nicht, das auf die anderen Parteien das SED-Vermögen(ja, das gab es, sowohl Gebäude als auch Finanzmittel, welche vor der Währungsumstellungen und Wiedervereinigung auf gewisse Mitglieder verteilt wurden, damit man sie relativ unbeschadet in den goldenen Westen retten kann) verteilt wurde. Und man zeige mir eine politische Partei hier in Dtl.(mit Ausnahme von NPD und DVU sowie den K-Parteien und den Grünen), welche offen Verbindungen zum extremen Mileu(Schwarzer Block, DKP, Kommunistischer Bund, VVN-BdA etc.) oder anderen Extremisten unterhält.


----------



## Bucklew (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, das auf die anderen Parteien das SED-Vermögen(ja, das gab es, sowohl Gebäude als auch Finanzmittel, welche vor der Währungsumstellungen und Wiedervereinigung auf gewisse Mitglieder verteilt wurden, damit man sie relativ unbeschadet in den goldenen Westen retten kann) verteilt wurde.


Dir ist schon klar, dass es in der DDR auch andere Parteien abseits der SED gab? Oder geht die politische Bildung da nicht weit genug?


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Und was haben diese Parteien jetzt mit dem SED Vermögen zu tun?


----------



## Bucklew (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Und was haben diese Parteien jetzt mit dem SED Vermögen zu tun?


Warum wird eine Partei für etwas an den Pranger gestellt, was auch andere Parteien (sogar eine große Volkspartei, und eine die meint eine zu sein) gemacht haben?


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum wird eine Partei für etwas an den Pranger gestellt, was auch andere Parteien (sogar eine große Volkspartei, und eine die meint eine zu sein) gemacht haben?


Ich wüsste nicht, das die anderen Parteien verantwortlich sind für den Bau der Mauer, Bautzen 2(und andere) und die Todesschüsse an der innerdeutschen Grenze.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Die SED mag Gelder beiseite geschaffen haben.
Das waren aber eher einzelne Mitglieder, die ihre Macht in der untergehenden DDR gefährdet sahen und sich wenigstens an das Geld klammern wollten.
Aber wo ist der Unterschied zu einer anderen Partei, die Spendengelder nicht angibt und sie nach Liechtenstein schafft, damit sie keiner findet.
Und wieso passierte das nicht das erste Mal?


----------



## Bucklew (2. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, das die anderen Parteien verantwortlich sind für den Bau der Mauer, Bautzen 2(und andere) und die Todesschüsse an der innerdeutschen Grenze.


Es gab selbstverständlich noch anderen Parteien in der ehemaligen DDR, die diese Entscheidungen ebenfalls mitgetragen haben und auch diese wurden wie selbstverständlich in die Westparteien integriert.

Egal wieviel Raumspray du noch versuchst zu versprühen, damit werden aus den zwei anderen Scheißhaufen keine Blumen, auch wenn dir das gern in den Kram passen würden. CDU und FDP haben, was die Übernahme von Resten des politischen Systems der ehemaligen DDR angeht, genausoviel Dreck am Stecken, wie das die Linken haben.


----------



## shyne (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



> ausserdem denke ich, wenn dich das wirklich tangiert, solltest du dich
> politisch engagieren.. oder das in dafür vorgesehenen foren abdiskutieren..



falls du das nicht gemerkt hast, das tut er gerade! und zwar beides gleichzeitig. 

sowas finde ich immer lustig, wenn leute elementare sachen nicht sehen.


ich mag den schäuble auch gar nicht. ich höre nur schlechtes von ihm. aber das interview war ja ein armutszeugnis und merkel hat auch absolut mein respekt verloren. regt sich innerlich auf wie eine dumme sekretärin und kann keine anständige antwort geben. das ist doch wirlich zu lächerlich! und noch lächerlicher dass solch eine frahe nicht im dauerlauf auf den newssendern laufen! 

hier ein fettes danke an den TE!


----------



## JePe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die SED mag Gelder beiseite geschaffen haben.
> Das waren aber eher einzelne Mitglieder, die ihre Macht in der untergehenden DDR gefährdet sahen und sich wenigstens an das Geld klammern wollten.



Bildungsluecke detected.

Die "Arbeitsgruppe zum Schutz des Vermoegens der SED/PDS" hat mit allen Mitteln Geld beiseite geschafft oder Vermoegenswerte scheinentwertet: Spenden teils in Millionenhoehe an Anglertreffs und Religionsvereine, fingierte Mahnschreiben aus dem Ausland ("Putnik") und eine sehr grosszuegige Darlehensvergabe. Im ersten Halbjahr 1990 hat die PDS ihr Geldvermoegen von 9,5 auf 3,5 Milliarden DDR-Mark geschrumpft; uebrige Sachwerte (Inventar, Fuhrpark etc) verloren von 0,5 Milliarden auf 4 Millionen. Untersuchungskommissionen haben Konten u. a. in der Schweiz und Liechtenstein (sic!) gefunden - Laender, die fuer die Linke heute eine Achse des Boesen bilden. Ihre Immobilien wies die PDS mit einem Wert von 642 Millionen aus (was bereits beachtlich ist), Schaetzungen gingen dagegen von ca. 10 Milliarden aus. Der damalige Schatzmeister ist uebrigens heute Bundesgeschaeftsfuehrer.

Vielleicht sollten wir ihn ja zum Bundesfinanzminister ernennen?


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ohja, die Verschwörung vom bitterbösen Klassenfeind gegen dich, deine Genossen und deine Themen.





> Inwieweit man in einem Thema, welches schon mit Vorurteilen und Diffamierungen(natürlich schön versteckt unter dem Deckmantel des Aufklärerischen - Bild lässt grüßen) gespickt gestartet wurde, an eben diesen vorbeireden kann, ist mir schleierhaft.


Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen Diffamierung und offenen Fragestellungen, bezogen auf die Fragestellung eines Dritten, nicht auseinanderhalten kannst, dann trau dich ruhig und frage einfach, hier beißt niemand. 


> Lies mal den Verfassungsschutzbericht des Bundes und der Länder seit der Wiedervereinigung. Da stehen in der Tat herzzereisende Sachen über deine Lieblinge drin.


Meine Lieblinge? Achherjeh.... du führst wirklich jede Diskussion adabsurdum...^^ 
Gibt es für Dich eigentlich in deinem Leben noch ein anderes Thema? 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum erwähnst du nicht die anderen beiden Parteien, die die "demokratischen" Strukturen der DDR genauso übernommen haben und ehemals hochrangige DDR-Funktionäre ebenfalls hohe Posten erhalten haben? Man schaue sich mal den Lebenlauf eines Dieter Althaus an.


Ganz einfach, weil 17&4 anscheinend nur ein Thema kennt. 



17&4 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, das die anderen Parteien verantwortlich sind für den Bau der Mauer, Bautzen 2(und andere) und die Todesschüsse an der innerdeutschen Grenze.


Es ging gerade um illegale Gelder von Parteien, lerne mal beim Thema zu bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Interessant, wie hier versucht wird, mit Totschlagargumenten eine sachliche Diskussion um die Reaktion der Frau Merkel auf die Frage des Journalisten und die Vorgeschichte von Herrn Schäuble zu verhindern bzw. zu korrumpieren.

Dass Schäuble überhaupt noch politische Spitzenämter besetz, ist meiner Meinung nach ein riesen Skandal. Natürlich gillt rein rechtlich das Unschuldsprinzip aber man muss schon sehr blauäugig sein um zu glauben, dass das alles so in Ordnung ist, wie es jetzt ist. Vielleicht will man es auch einfach nicht sehen. Die Spendenaffäre inkl. ihrer schwarzen Kassen und den Waffenhändlern  wurde nie entgütlig aufgeklärt, weil von allen Seite so weit es geht gemauert wurde, Beweise vernichtet worden sind und plötzliche Gedächnislücken und Ehrenwörter auftraten. Die CDU/CSU/FDP haben alles versucht, um eine lückenlose Aufklärung zu verhindern sowie den Ermittlern und den Ausschüssen so viele Steine wie nur irgend möglich in den Weg zu legen und allein das spricht schon Bände!!

Das daran mehr Leute als nur Schäuble, Schreiber und Kohl beteiligt waren, ist klar. Dass diese Personen viel kriminelle Energie aufgewendet haben, um sich selbst und ihre Partei inklusieve ihrer Günstilinge zu bereichern, ist auch klar, wenn auch aus genannte Gründen nicht entgültig bewiesen. Jeder, der hier aber auf "keine Beweise" bzw. "keine Verurteilung" rumreitet, sollte sich mal überlegen, wie sehr er eigentlich von seiner Regierung verarscht werden will und wie weit er solche, hochgradig kriminellen Tätigkeiten dulden will.

Was das mit der SED, der Linken und der DDR zu tun hat, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Das eigentlich ALLE Parteien Dreck am Stecken haben, ist nichts neues. Aber die wenigsten davon sind mit den damaligen Verantwortlichen noch heute in der aktuellen Regierung


----------



## JePe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Natürlich gillt rein rechtlich das Unschuldsprinzip aber man muss schon sehr blauäugig sein um zu glauben, dass das alles so in Ordnung ist, wie es jetzt ist.



So wie bei den Herren Gysi, Tauss & Co. - ueber die stets der Deckmantel der Unschuldsvermutung gebreitet wird, ganz egal, wie offenkundig die Verfehlungen da sind. Entweder, oder. Das hat rein gar nichts mit "Totschlagargumenten" zu tun.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Was das mit der SED, der Linken und der DDR zu tun hat, ist mir nicht ganz klar.



Siehe oben.


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Über Gysis Stasiarbeit gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Einige meinen, darunter auch der Untersuchungsausschuss des Bundestages, dass er für die Stasi gearbeitet hat. Er selbst und einige Gerichte sehen das anders. Ich habe mich nicht mit dem Fall in allen Einzelheiten befasst aber auch das sind die Ungereimtheiten deutlich zu sehen. Ich persönlich denke, er war inoffizieller Mitarbeiter. In wie weit das seinen Klienten geschadet oder genutzt hat, kann ich nichts sagen. Beides ist aber möglich. Zu Herrn Tauss kann ich auch nur sagen, dass ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte, dass er auf Kinder steht und sich deswegen das Material beschafft hat. Warum ich das denke, habe ich in anderen Threads schon erklärt. Hierbei handelt es sich aber um ein laufendes Verfahren und da müssen wir einfach das Ergebnis abwarten. Natürlich kann ich mich da irren, wäre ja auch nicht das erste mal, dass derjenige, der am lautesten nach Vergeltung schreit, selbst der Übeltäter ist.

Diese beiden Fälle meinte ich auch nicht mit den Totschlagargumenten sondern eher Aussagen im Sinne von "du bist eh ne rote Socke/linke Zecke und darum kann man mit dir keine Diskussion führen". Antworten wie diese gabs hier im Thread schon und sowas regt mich auf. Oder persönliche Beleidigungen.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Diese beiden Fälle meinte ich auch nicht mit den Totschlagargumenten sondern eher Aussagen im Sinne von "du bist eh ne rote Socke/linke Zecke und darum kann man mit dir keine Diskussion führen". Antworten wie diese gabs hier im Thread schon und sowas regt mich auf. Oder persönliche Beleidigungen.


 Genau das ist der Punkt. Sehr gut erörtert! 

MfG


----------



## JePe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ging gerade um illegale Gelder von Parteien, lerne mal beim Thema zu bleiben.



Gerne: Da hat der LINKE-Vorgaenger PDS ganze Arbeit geleistet - naemlich Unsummen -die noch dazu letztlich aus Ausbeutung resultieren- beiseite geschafft. Was Dich aber nicht davon abhaelt, dieselben Leute, die das getan haben, heute als Architekten einer sozialen Gesellschaft zu verklaeren. Bei voelliger Ausblendung / Inkaufnahme ihrer Vergangenheit. Warum bist Du da so tolerant, bei Herrn Schaeuble aber so duennhaeutig?

Und was Deine "offenen Fragestellungen" angeht - ich erkenne nicht, dass Herr Schaeuble "gescheitert" waere (deutsche Einheit, Islamkonferenz - um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen) und ich erkenne auch nicht, wie ein (nicht bewiesenes) Fehlverhalten Rueckschluesse auf seine zukuenftigen Leistungen als Bundesfinanzminister zulassen wuerden?


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> Gerne: Da hat der LINKE-Vorgaenger PDS ganze Arbeit geleistet - naemlich Unsummen -die noch dazu letztlich aus Ausbeutung resultieren- beiseite geschafft. Was Dich aber nicht davon abhaelt, dieselben Leute, die das getan haben, heute als Architekten einer sozialen Gesellschaft zu verklaeren. Bei voelliger Ausblendung / Inkaufnahme ihrer Vergangenheit. Warum bist Du da so tolerant, bei Herrn Schaeuble aber so duennhaeutig?


 Genau das ist es was Frenzy angesprochen hat. Wir reden hier über die Fragestellung eines Journalisten und eine daraus resultierende Kompetenzfrage und du und 17&4 schweift stets, in fast wirklich jedem Thread, auf das Thema Linke ab. Das scheint für euch ja die Allrounderklärung für alles zu sein.^^ Völlig destrukiv. 
Und wie gesagt, Frenzy hat das gut erörtert und dem schliesse ich mich an.


> Und was Deine "offenen Fragestellungen" angeht - ich erkenne nicht, dass Herr Schaeuble "gescheitert" waere (deutsche Einheit, Islamkonferenz - um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen) und ich erkenne auch nicht, wie ein (nicht bewiesenes) Fehlverhalten Rueckschluesse auf seine zukuenftigen Leistungen als Bundesfinanzminister zulassen wuerden?


Na dann ist ja gut das du da anderer Einstellung bist. Du kannst somit deine "differenzierten" Ansichten in die Diskussion mit einbringen und genau darum geht es schliesslich auch.  Aber bitte nicht ausschliesslich alles mit der Linken begründen und erklären, dass ist langsam wirklich nervig.

Topic
Es wurde ja auch nie behauptet das Herr Schäuble alles falsch gemacht hat aber essentielle Sicherheitspunkte Vorratsdatenspeicherung, BKA Gesetz, Internetzensurunterstützung, Verfassungsänderung, Onlinedurchsuchung, Killerspieldebatte etc. vielles vom Verfassungsg. kassiert und der rest noch in der Untersuchungsphase mit Tendenz der Entschärfung oder Abschaffung.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

@JePe: Moment mal. Du wirfst der Linken also vor, dass deren Vorvorvorgänger-Partei vor dem Mauerfall versucht hat, ihre Felle zu retten? 

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe (bin mir da wirklich nicht ganz sicher!!):
Die SED hat damals in der DDR kurz vor dem Mauerfall/der Wiedervereinigung ordentlich Geld beiseite geschafft. Richtig?

Aus der SED wurde 1989 SED-PDS, dann 1990 wurde daraus die PDS. Diese wurde dann 2005 zur Die Linkspartei.PDS, welche sich dann 2007 mit der WASG (hauptsächlich ehemalige SPD-Mitgleider) zusammengeschlossen hat und dadurch zur Linkspartei wurde. Und nach nun gut 20 Jahren, zig Änderungen und einem großen Zusammenschluss mit enttäuschten SPDlern wirfst du der Partei immer noch vor, dass sie sozusagen Schuld an den Taten der SED sind? Komm, mach mal nen Punkt  Ich finde es auch nicht gut oder richtig, was die SED-Spitze damals getan hat. Aber so langsam könnte man mal sagen, dass die jetzige Linke nur noch sehr wenig mit der SED von damals zu tun hat. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich gerade nicht weiß, wer von den damaligen Führungskräften heute noch aktiv in der Linken arbeitet.

Im Gegensatz dazu gehts bei Herrn Schäuble um seine direkte Mitverantwortung in einem der größten, politischen Skandalen, welche wie gesagt nie ganz aufgeklärt werden konnte. Vieles weißt ziemlich eindeutig daraufhin, dass er, als Kassenwart, von den Schwarzgeldkonten nicht nur wusste, sondern direkt daran beteiligt war, diese zu füllen und zu verwalten. Klar, alles nicht entgültig bewiesen. Schließlich muss sich niemand selbst bezichtigen und wie das nun mal so üblich ist wenn mächtige Personen um "ihr Erbe" bangen müssen, verschwinden schon mal Unterlagen oder Beweise oder Zeugen können sich auf einmal nicht mehr erinnern und so. Klingt irgendwie nach einem billigen Krimmi, ist aber bittere Realtität.


----------



## JePe (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über die Fragestellung eines Journalisten(...)



Ein paar Zeilen weiter oben hast Du noch ueber "illegale Gelder von Parteien" geredet. Anscheinend meinst Du aber nur illegale Gelder bestimmter Parteien?



frEnzy schrieb:


> @JePe: Moment mal. Du wirfst der Linken also vor, dass deren Vorvorvorgänger-Partei vor dem Mauerfall versucht hat, ihre Felle zu retten?



1990 war die Mauer Geschichte und die DDR dem Bundesgebiet beigetreten (womit der Rest Deines Posts obsolet ist). Worueber ich rede sind die bemerkenswerten Machenschaften ehemaliger PDS- und teils heute noch LINKE-Mitglieder, um SED-Raffgeld verschwinden zu lassen. Siehe die von mir bemuehten Beispiele; Du wirst mit Minimalaufwand noch Dutzende weitere finden.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ein paar Zeilen weiter oben hast Du noch ueber "illegale Gelder von Parteien" geredet. Anscheinend meinst Du aber nur illegale Gelder bestimmter Parteien?


Sry JePe aber ich habe lediglich im Kontext eines Diskussionsverlaufes geantwortet, dass dies OT bezügl. des Themas ist hatte ich bereits geschrieben und meine letzte Anführung auch mit dem Verweis auf das TOPIC: beendet.  


> 1990 war die Mauer Geschichte und die DDR dem Bundesgebiet beigetreten (womit der Rest Deines Posts obsolet ist). Worueber ich rede sind die bemerkenswerten Machenschaften ehemaliger PDS- und teils heute noch LINKE-Mitglieder, um SED-Raffgeld verschwinden zu lassen. Siehe die von mir bemuehten Beispiele; Du wirst mit Minimalaufwand noch Dutzende weitere finden.


Und dur wirst sicherlich auch mit Minimalaufwand einen passenden Thread für das Thema finden. 

@Frenzy
Spare das Linkethema einfach aus und lass Dich nicht in diese Diskussion abseits des hier debattierten Themas reinziehen. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Solange einige Leute es hier nicht schaffen sachlich mit den Fehlern und den Verfehlungen ihrer favorisierten Parteien umzugehen sondern stattdessen nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen und schreien "DIE SIND ABER VIEL SCHILMMER!!!" bringt eh jegliche Diskussion überhaupt nichts.

In dem Sinne bringt es eh nichts mit Jepe oder 17&4 zu diskutieren, jegliche Kritik - egal wie berechtigt - an CDU&FDP wird sofort mit einem großen Ablenkungsmanöver in die Richtung anderer Parteien gekontert, anstelle mal sachlich und argumentativ zum Thema zu antworten. Daraus kann ich für mich schließen, dass a) DaStash mit diesem Thread und seiner Meinung absoult Recht hat, schließlich sind beide unfähig sachlich und konstruktiv zu begründen, warum er Unrecht hat und b) beide nicht an einer sinnvollen Diskussion interessiert sind.

Aber da 17&4 ja laut Eigenaussage Geringverdiener ist, wird er ja selbst in 4 Jahren erleben, wie er weniger Geld in der Tasche hat - oder der Staat zig Millarden mehr Schulden. Manche müssen es halt auf die harte Weise lernen.


----------



## DarthTK (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich mich aus der eigentlichen Diskussion raushalten will. Aber ich möchte nur noch anmerken, dass ich - trotz einiger Fehltritte dieser Partei - immer noch, bzw. wieder CSU (aus diesem Grund kann ich z. B. gar nicht die CDU wählen ) wähle. Warum? Weil sie im Gesamtergebnis betrachtet mehr geleistet, als verbockt hat. Auch wenn man die BayernLB betrachtet. 

Wie Jesus schon gesagt hat,: "Wer ohne Fehl (oder ein anderes Wort) ist, werfe den ersten Stein"


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was die CSU in Bayern geschaft hat. Da sie nirgendwo anders eine wichtige Rolle spielt und Bayern nun mal der entfernteste Punkt in Deutschland zu meinem Zuhause ist, hat mich das auch nie sonderlich interessiert. Bisher ist mir die CSU immer nur dadurch aufgefallen, dass ihre Spitze lauthals gegen irgendwas gewettert hat, was meiner Meinung nach völlig irrelevant oder einfach falsch war ^^


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber da 17&4 ja laut Eigenaussage Geringverdiener ist, wird er ja selbst in 4 Jahren erleben, wie er weniger Geld in der Tasche hat - oder der Staat zig Millarden mehr Schulden. Manche müssen es halt auf die harte Weise lernen.


*gähn*
Ausser den üblichen, nichtssagenden Bolschewistenparolen der Marke: "_Du wirst es schon noch sehen, mimimimi!_", hast du auch nichts neues bieten.


----------



## DarthTK (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was die CSU in Bayern geschaft hat. Da sie nirgendwo anders eine wichtige Rolle spielt und Bayern nun mal der entfernteste Punkt in Deutschland zu meinem Zuhause ist, hat mich das auch nie sonderlich interessiert. Bisher ist mir die CSU immer nur dadurch aufgefallen, dass ihre Spitze lauthals gegen irgendwas gewettert hat, was meiner Meinung nach völlig irrelevant oder einfach falsch war ^^



Was wiederum beweist, dass man nur das schlechte hört. Aber es ist die Tatsache, dass die CSU für den Rest der Republik - wenn überhaupt - nur zweitrangig ist. Abgesehen davon hat sie aufgrund der "Verbundenheit" (die die SPD immer wieder zu Bundestagswahlen versucht anzugreifen) zur CDU und der Anteil ihrer Wähler zur Bevölkerung bezogen doch einen nicht zu verachtenden Stellenwert für die Bundespolitik der CDU. Alles nicht einfach


----------



## Bucklew (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte nur noch anmerken, dass ich - trotz einiger Fehltritte dieser Partei - immer noch, bzw. wieder CSU (aus diesem Grund kann ich z. B. gar nicht die CDU wählen ) wähle. Warum? Weil sie im Gesamtergebnis betrachtet mehr geleistet, als verbockt hat. Auch wenn man die BayernLB betrachtet.


Was hat denn die CSU großartiges geleistet, außer jahrzehntelang Millionen bis Millarden an Kohle von anderen Bundesländern (NRW, BaWü & Co) zu kassieren und dann nach ein paar Jahren, in denen sie mal zahlen mussten, über das ganze zum zu heulen?



17&4 schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Ausser den üblichen, nichtssagenden Bolschewistenparolen der Marke: "_Du wirst es schon noch sehen, mimimimi!_", hast du auch nichts neues bieten.


Und du wieder mal nix außer den üblichen Ablenkungen, weil du selbst weißt, dass wir hier Recht haben 

Mal schauen welche ihrer zwei Optionen die FDP nutzt: Steuererhöhungen oder Schuldenberg?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Man denke mal an Rößler, der eine neue Gesundheitsreform einführen will.
Pflegeversicherung wird steigen, Krankenkassenbeiträge auch, die Grundversorgung wird weiter reduziert, der Unterschied zwischen wohlhabenden und ärmeren Versicherten wird größer werden.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Ausser den üblichen, nichtssagenden Bolschewistenparolen der Marke: "_Du wirst es schon noch sehen, mimimimi!_", hast du auch nichts neues bieten.


Hey 17&4, wenn du mal etwas zum Thema, was sich Abseits von Polemik und Diffarmierung bewegt, beizutragen hast, dann sag bitte bescheid, solange werde ich mal gähnend versuchen deine absolut inhaltslosen Post´s hier in diesem Thread von Dir zu überlesen. 

@Bucklew/Quantenslipstream
Da gehe ich mit 10€ mit.  Ich denke genauso wird es kommen, bzw. @Bucklew, ich nehme Tor 3, Schuldenberg und Steuererhöhung.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Mein Tipp ist auch Schuldenberg und Schattenhaushalt, denn eine Steuererhöhung kann man derzeit nicht verkaufen.
Aber über die PKW Maut diskutiert man schon wieder.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und du wieder mal nix außer den üblichen Ablenkungen, weil du selbst weißt, dass wir hier Recht haben


Achso, die Partei und der links-grüne Meinungsführeranspruch hat immer Recht. Wie zu besten Ostzeiten. Das ich nicht selber drauf gekommen bin. Morgen sieht man dich im Fernsehen als neuen Sudelede?


----------



## Bucklew (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Achso, die Partei und der links-grüne Meinungsführeranspruch hat immer Recht. Wie zu besten Ostzeiten. Das ich nicht selber drauf gekommen bin. Morgen sieht man dich im Fernsehen als neuen Sudelede?


Zum Thema nichts zu sagen? Nur persönliche Beleidigungen zu bieten? Na dann viel Spaß noch mit der neuen Sachlichkeit ala FDP 

Wenn du unbedingt meinst, dass Schäuble ein kompetenter und vorallem vertrauenswürdiger Politik und (noch viel wichtiger!) Finanziminister ist, dann sag doch mal warum. Und mit "warum" mein ich in dem Falle kein "ABER DIE LINKEN SIND SO VIEL SCHLIMMER!!! DA, DA - GUCKT DOCH!!!!" sondern mal ein paar sachliche Fakten und Argumente. Da kam ja bisher nur heiße Luft und schon genanntes polemisches Rumgegröhle mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Zum Thema nichts zu sagen? Nur persönliche Beleidigungen zu bieten? Na dann viel Spaß noch mit der neuen Sachlichkeit ala FDP


Sachlichkeit in einem Thema, wo schon der Startpost eben dieses vermissen lässt und der schon vor Polemik und Diffamierungen nur so strotzt? 
Und was persönliche Beleidigungen angeht: Da kann man ja bei deiner Seite von den "Besten" lernen. Wobei von den Besten lernen bei diesem Thema: Das bestätigt nur wieder meine Meinung darüber, was für zweifelhafte Personenkreise zur Wählerschaft der Linken gehören(die ich schonmal in einem anderen Thema genüsslich dargelegt habe).


----------



## Bucklew (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Sachlichkeit in einem Thema, wo schon der Startpost eben dieses vermissen lässt und der schon vor Polemik und Diffamierungen nur so strotzt?


Begründung abseits von inhaltslosem Blabla? Wieder mal Fehlanzeige. 

Das sich Schäuble als Innenminister und auch in der Zeit davor (wie gesagt, Spendenaffäre) alles andere als mit Ruhm bekleckert hat ist nunmal Fakt und hat nichts mit Polemik und Diffamierung zu tun. Wenn du das anders sieht, dann doch mal bitte her mit den Fakten.



17&4 schrieb:


> Und was persönliche Beleidigungen angeht: Da kann man ja bei deiner Seite von den "Besten" lernen.


Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich es nicht nötig jemanden persönlich zu beleidigen 

Anders als du, der einen auf eine Stufe mit Massenmördern oder auch gern Faschisten stellt. Aber wieviele Graustufen soll man schon von einem PI-Leser (Political Incorrect) erwarten, wo ja selbst viele ehemaligen Autoren dieser Seite inzwischen selbst sagen, dass sie viel Bullshit verzapft haben, weil sie außer Schwarz/Weiß nichts mehr gesehen haben?



17&4 schrieb:


> Wobei von den Besten lernen bei diesem Thema: Das bestätigt nur wieder meine Meinung darüber, was für zweifelhafte Personenkreise zur Wählerschaft der Linken gehören(die ich schonmal in einem anderen Thema genüsslich dargelegt habe).




Verdammt, jetzt müsste ich nur noch die Linken wählen 

Applaus zu soviel Verblendung, siehst du überhaupt noch was klar? Offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Poulton (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn du das anders sieht, dann doch mal bitte her mit den Fakten.


JePe hat sie doch schon gebracht? Ich verweise aber nochmal gerne auf die Deutsche Einheit und die Islamkonferenz.



> Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich es nicht nötig jemanden persönlich zu beleidigen


Nein, natürlich nicht. Das sind ja immer die anderen.



> Anders als du, der einen auf eine Stufe mit Massenmördern oder auch gern Faschisten stellt.


Wer solch obstruse Forderungen wie Reichensteuer(hat was von Judenenteignung unter den Nazis und Enteignung von Großgrundbesitzern in der SBZ/DDR) stellt, beste Konakte zu Linksextremen pflegt und diese auch innerhalb der Partei zulässt, stellt sich auch ohne das man etwas sagt auf diese Stufe.



> Aber wieviele Graustufen soll man schon von einem PI-Leser (Political Incorrect) erwarten,


Demnächst werf ich auch mal was von eigentümlich frei in den Raum und für dich einen roten Hering.



> Applaus zu soviel Verblendung, siehst du überhaupt noch was klar? Offensichtlich nicht.


Franz Josef Strauß hatte auch so einige passende Sachen über euch Linke geäussert:


> "_Ihr könnt einem ja leid tun mit Eurer erbärmlichen Dummheit. Ihr wärt die Besten! Ihr wärt die besten Schüler von Dr. Joseph Goebbels gewesen! Ihr wärt die besten Anhänger Heinrich Himmlers gewesen! Ihr seid die besten Nazis, die es je gegeben hat!_"


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

sry doppel


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Begründung abseits von inhaltslosem Blabla? Wieder mal Fehlanzeige.


 Du kannst da noch eine Begründung erkennen? 


> Das sich Schäuble als Innenminister und auch in der Zeit davor (wie gesagt, Spendenaffäre) alles andere als mit Ruhm bekleckert hat ist nunmal Fakt und hat nichts mit Polemik und Diffamierung zu tun. Wenn du das anders sieht, dann doch mal bitte her mit den Fakten.


 Das Lustige ist ja, ich hatte bereits viele Punkte aufgezählt aber die waren warscheinlich zu nahe am Maintopic, so das er darauf, dem Image treubleibend, nicht eingehen konnte. 


> Anders als du, der einen auf eine Stufe mit Massenmördern oder auch gern Faschisten stellt. Aber wieviele Graustufen soll man schon von einem PI-Leser (Political Incorrect) erwarten, wo ja selbst viele ehemaligen Autoren dieser Seite inzwischen selbst sagen, dass sie viel Bullshit verzapft haben, weil sie außer Schwarz/Weiß nichts mehr gesehen haben?


 *zustimm*


17&4 schrieb:


> Sachlichkeit in einem Thema, wo schon der Startpost eben dieses vermissen lässt und der schon vor Polemik und Diffamierungen nur so strotzt?


Wenn dir thematisch etwas nicht passt, dann begründe doch deine konträre Meinung ganz einfach. Dazu ist ja die suggestionsfreie "*offene Fragestellung*" dar. Nein. Statt dessen machst du das Gleiche was du in wirklich fast jedem Thread machst, nämlich die anti-Linkskeule zu schwingen. Postinhalt=0.


> Und was persönliche Beleidigungen angeht: Da kann man ja bei deiner Seite von den "Besten" lernen. Wobei von den Besten lernen bei diesem Thema: Das bestätigt nur wieder meine Meinung darüber, was für zweifelhafte Personenkreise zur Wählerschaft der Linken gehören(die ich schonmal in einem anderen Thema genüsslich dargelegt habe).


Anscheinend bist du ein sehr frustierter Mensch, bei solch unhaltbaren Diffarmierungen. Ich habe ein wenig Mitleid mit Dir! 


17&4 schrieb:


> JePe hat sie doch schon gebracht? Ich verweise aber nochmal gerne auf die Deutsche Einheit und die Islamkonferenz.


 WoW, wie ist es denn so hinter JePe´s Rücken? Dem hatte ich ja bereits mehrere Punkte entgegengebracht, auf die ihr beiden komischher Weise ja nicht eingegangen seid^^. Hier nochmal extra für Dich:


			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Topic
> Es wurde ja auch nie behauptet das Herr Schäuble alles falsch gemacht hat aber essentielle Sicherheitspunkte Vorratsdatenspeicherung, BKA Gesetz, Internetzensurunterstützung, Verfassungsänderung, Onlinedurchsuchung, Killerspieldebatte etc. vielles vom Verfassungsg. kassiert und der rest noch in der Untersuchungsphase mit Tendenz der Entschärfung oder Abschaffung.





> Wer solch obstruse Forderungen wie Reichensteuer(hat was von Judenenteignung unter den Nazis und Enteignung von Großgrundbesitzern in der SBZ/DDR) stellt, beste Konakte zu Linksextremen pflegt und diese auch innerhalb der Partei zulässt, stellt sich auch ohne das man etwas sagt auf diese Stufe.


 Du stellst die Forderung nach Kultur für alle auf eine Stufe mit der Judenenteignung? Ich hoffe wirklich, ernsthaft, für Dich, dass du mal aus deinem Alptraum aufwachst. Das kann ja auf Dauer nicht gut für den Geist sein.


> Franz Josef Strauß hatte auch so einige passende Sachen über euch Linke geäussert:


Naja, wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wo ich Dich politisch einordnen kann. Anders kann ich mir das jedenfalls nicht mehr erklären, wenn man sich auf Zitate bezieht, die von Rechts ganz hoch gehalten werden.^^
http://www.gegenstimme.net/category/nazis-die-echten/


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist auch Schuldenberg und Schattenhaushalt, denn eine Steuererhöhung kann man derzeit nicht verkaufen.
> Aber über die PKW Maut diskutiert man schon wieder.


Naja, die werden es auch nichtz beim Namen nennen. Warscheinlich werden sie eher... Steueranpassung dazu sagen oder Umverteilung. Das mit der PKW Maut stand für mich von Anfang an fest, dass die kommen wird. Gut an der Sache ist das solche Dinge mich dann in meiner Meinung immer mehr festigen. 

*@All *
Ignorieren wir doch jetzt einfach mal 17&4 seine Hasspropaganda und konzentrieren wieder auf das eigentliche Thema. Wenn er dazu etwas zu sagen, dann wäre das gut, wenn er eben der Meinung ist hier weiter rumspamen zu müssen wird das sicherlich seine Konsequenzen haben. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Da die einzelnen Meinungen nun mehr recht festgefahren sind bitte ich das Thema DDR, SED, mutmaßliche Schwarzkassen der Linken zu verlassen.

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn jetzt wieder zum eigentlichen Thema "Schäuble" zurückgekehrt wird. Alles Weitere, was nicht zum Thema passt wird entfernt.


----------



## frEnzy (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Obwohl ich Schäuble ja nun echt nicht leiden kann, muss ich ihm hoch anrechnen, dass er einer der wenigen Politiker unserer "neuen" Regierung ist, die zugeben, dass es eigentlich blödsinn ist jetzt nach Steuersenkungen zu schreien bzw. es für nicht wirklich machbar hält.


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Ja das könnte man ihm positiv anrechnen, wenn da nicht der fade Beigeschmack wäre das Amt nur aus den Gründen erhalten zu haben, keine weiteren Karriereoptionen, auf Grund des hohen Alters, vor Augen zu haben.
Ich denke das es noch zu reichlich ernsthaften Konfliken zwischen den Wünschen der FDP und viele Unsions-Ministerpräsidenten und den finanziellen Regulierungsmöglichkeiten Herrn Schäubles geben wird.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Den Kampf zwischen wählerstimmenfangenden Wünschen der Regierung und der Position des Finanzministers wird wohl in jeder Regierung einer der erbittertsten sein  Ich würde mir ja mal wünschen, dass die endlich aufwachen und kapieren, dass es nicht so weiter gehen kann, dass alles immer nur über neue Schulden finanziert wird!! Ich sag mal so (ohne zu wissen, was das für uns Bürger genau bedeuten würde): Ich hätte lieber ein Deutschland, welches keine Schulden mehr macht sondern den Schuldenberg abbauen würde. Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Steuereinnahmen so gering wären. Das sind doch zig Milliarden!! Damit muss man doch mal auskommen können...


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Das würde ewig Dauern den Schuldenberg abzubauen. Und mit ewig meine ich Jahrzehnte aber warscheinlich eher Jahrhunderte, wenn überhaupt. Ich meine zur Zeit macht der Staat nichts anders als Kredite aufzunehmen um entstandene Zinsen von Vorherigen bezahlen zu können.
Aber was soll man machen man muss ja schliesslich auch in die Zukunft Investieren und kann nicht ausschliesslich konsolidieren?! Meiner Meinung nach ein ewiger Kreislauf auf dessen Seite es nur einen Gewinner gibt und das sind die Banken.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Nur weil der "andere" Weg etwas unbequemer ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass er insgesamt gesehen nicht evtl. trotzdem besser ist? Schuldenberg abbauen hin oder her. Allein schon nicht noch mehr Schulden machen, wäre mal ein guter Anfang. Was dafür nötig ist, weiß ich nicht. Weniger Förderprogramme für die Wirtschaft, Subventionen abbauen/abschaffen, Steuerschlupflöcher schließen, keine Steuergelder mehr verschwenden... irgendwie sowas


----------



## Bucklew (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



17&4 schrieb:


> JePe hat sie doch schon gebracht? Ich verweise aber nochmal gerne auf die Deutsche Einheit und die Islamkonferenz.


Willy Brandt würde sich bei bei solchen Aussagen im Grabe umdrehen, wo schließlich unter ihm der Dialog mit dem Osten begonnen hat und Kohl & Co nur noch die Lorbeeren geerntet haben und dabei viele der heute uns schwer zu schaffen machenden Probleme wie die Staatsverschuldung verursacht haben.

Wie schaut es mit den nicht Verfassungskonformenen Gesetzen von Herrn Schäuble wie der VDS aus? Oder auch mit der Kameraüberwachung, von den selbst die Briten nach einer halben Millarde Pfund an Investitionen merken, dass sie nichts nützt (außer natürlich "zufällig" einem Großteil der Firmen, bei denen Schäuble Beraterverträge hat )?



17&4 schrieb:


> Wer solch obstruse Forderungen wie Reichensteuer(hat was von Judenenteignung unter den Nazis und Enteignung von Großgrundbesitzern in der SBZ/DDR) stellt, beste Konakte zu Linksextremen pflegt und diese auch innerhalb der Partei zulässt, stellt sich auch ohne das man etwas sagt auf diese Stufe.


Du hast doch den Schuss nicht mehr gehört 

Peinlich, peinlich!



17&4 schrieb:


> Franz Josef Strauß hatte auch so einige passende Sachen über euch Linke geäussert:


Leider fühle ich mich von "euch Linke" nciht angesprochen, aber nice try!


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Klar wäre er besser, nur was willst du machen wenn die Ausgaben höher als die Einnahmen sind? Vor der Finanzkrise sah es da noch anders aus. Da hieß es das Deutschland ab 2010, glaube ich, einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt hat, was schlicht bedeutet das wir da das erste mal seit Langem keine Schulden mehr hätten aufnehmen müssen. Zur Zeit ist das leider absolut unmöglich, wenn man keine großen Einschnitte in dem eh schon knappen Haushalt machen möchte. Die Steuererhöhungsversprechen passen da natürlich nicht rein und resultieren ausschliesslich aus dem Wahlkampf. Warten wir mal mitte 2010 ab, da wird sich dann das Versagen der fordernden Parteien diesbezüglich offenbaren. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

Naja naja. Das es nicht möglich ist wegen dieser Krise nicht doch ohne Schulden auszukommen, halte ich eher für Politikergeschwätz. Ich meine, es wundert mich nicht, dass wir Schulden aufnehmen müssen um die Milliarden zu bezahlen, die den Banken etc. in den Rachen geworfen worden sind. Ich finde, es sollte einfach eine Regel geben, dass eben nicht mehr Geld ausgegeben werden darf, als eingenommen wird. Und wenn es dann eben nur halb so viele Bauern gibt, weil es momentan sozusagen zu viele Bauern gibt, dann ist das eben so. Wie gesagt: Ich habe den Gedanken noch nicht bis zum Ende durchgedacht aber den Ansatz finde ich auf den ersten Blick zumindest richtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja das könnte man ihm positiv anrechnen, wenn da nicht der fade Beigeschmack wäre das Amt nur aus den Gründen erhalten zu haben, keine weiteren Karriereoptionen, auf Grund des hohen Alters, vor Augen zu haben.


 
Das Amt hat er nur deshalb bekommen, weil er es 2005 nicht bekommen konnte, denn die SPD bestand darauf. 
Als feststand, dass die Union mit der FDP eine Koalition machen kann, wurde das schon am Wahlabend in trockene Tücher gelegt, dafür bekam die FDP ein Ministerposten mehr.
Interessanter Weise ist Dirk Niebel (FDP) Entwicklungsminister geworden.
Also der, der noch während des Wahlkampfes gefordert hat, dass man das Entwicklungsministerium abschaffen soll.


----------



## DarkMo (4. November 2009)

*AW: Innenminister Schäuble. Inkompetenz die Zweite?*

dann is ja aber wieder das problem mit den arbeitslosenzahlen verstärkt. und damit wird ja auch gern geworben ^^ aber das mit den bauern is au sone sache. wenn ich in der "blumenstrass", wo es schon 10 blumenläden gibt, nen neuen blumenladen aufmache und damit meinen großen traum der selbsständigkeit verwirklichen will, kann ich auch ned zum staat rennen und mich beschweren, das mein geschäft wegen zuviel konkurrenz ned blüht. angebot und nachfrage sind halt grundelemente der wirtschaft und wieviele wurden deswegen schon entlassen/arbeitslos/hartz4ler...

also nix gegen die bauern, aber andren gehts halt au ned besser un die dürfen au ned meckern un auf die strasse rennen und müssen ne umschulung machen, ne neue lehre, ausbildung was weis ich und bringen tuts au nur selten was. is halt ******** alles.

aber das mit den banken find ich auch merkwürdig. den banken gehts dreckig. sie bekommen geld vom staat. der staat hat schulden. und wo? bei den banken. er zahlt doch damit quasi seine eigenen schulden zurück. wenn er aber kein geld hat, muss er doch von den banken erstma geld holen, ums den banken zu geben... hä? ham die banken sich jetz selbst geholfen? wie kann man sich mit ner bilanziellen vermögenserhöhung von +-0 helfen? raff ich grad nich ^^ aber gut, das is glaube stark offtopic *g*

aber falls einer lust hat das zu erklären, kann er ja ne pm schreiben


----------

